# WoW --- > AoC



## Flumm (24. Mai 2008)

Der folgende Text ist meine Meinung. Jeder user ist aufgerufen seine Meinung Sachlich dazulegen. Der Threat soll aktiven WoW Spielern bei der Enscheidung helfen ob sie sich AoC anschauen oder nicht.


Allgemeines.
Ich habe mir AoC heute Morgen gekauft und nun den ganzen Tag gespielt. Sicherlich kann man mit lvl 16 kaum was über das Game an sich sagen. Wäre ja so, als wenn man mit Lvl 16 bei WoW etwas über da ganze Spiel sagen möchte. Jedoch gibt es schon einige Dinge die genannt werden müssen.


AoC bewertet:

Positives:
- Das Spiel hat eine schöne Story und diese fesselt auch. Man hat die Qual der Wahl durch die massigen Rassen und Klassen. 
- Es war ein guter Start des Spieles. Sicherlich sind Bugs vorhanden aber die halten sich in Grenzen. Lags scheinen vom Telefonanbieter zu kommen nicht vom Game. Besonders schwer hat es wohl 1&1 Kunden erwischt.

Neutrales:
- Das Kampfsystem ist etwa ganz anderes. Man entscheidet zwischen links, mitte, rechts beim Schlagen + div. Kombos. Dabei muss man darauf achten, dass man bei den kombos wiederum die richtige Richtung auswählt.

Bedeutet also, man schautwo hat der Gegner seine Deckung offen ( ist keine Makierung ) , aktiviert eine Kombo welche ind iese Richtung geht oder einen normalen Schlag. 

Ebenso verhält es sich wohl später mit dem reinen Blocken.

Man muss also immer konzentriert sein, das einfache Leveln wie man es zB. von WoW kennt gibts hier so nicht. 

Ich für mich kann nicht sagen ob mir das System gefällt.... Es ist anders, aber ich sringe jetzt nicht im Dreieck und sage WAU. es ist aber auch nicht schlecht... man muss sehen wie es sich später in Raids usw verhält.

- Quest Antworten im M.C. Verfahren.
Nunja am Anfang noch ganz witzig, da man aber immer auf das eine Ergebnis geleitet wird, machts eigentlich keinen großen Unterschied. Auch sind die normalen Missionen dabei, wie Töte 10 davon 10 davon. Unterscheidet sich also nicht wirklich.

Negatives:
- Instannsierte Welt
Die Welt ist aufgebaut wie Guild Wars in etwa. Städte gibts mehrfach zur gleichen Zeit um die Performancen usw. aufrecht zu erhalten. Ich mochte das bei GW schon nicht und finde es macht viel vom RP Flayr kaputt. In WoW mag ich es das es eine welt gibt und gut ist.

- Lags/Frames
Wird sicherlich noch nachgebessert aber teilweise sind Lags bis 9999 bei Kmapfbeginn dagewesen. Frames sind ganz schön im Keller und viele Leute minimieren ihre Einstellungen. Ich habe mit niedrigen Einstellungen und ohen >Schatten< dann doch 40-50 FPS geschafft ^^

-PvP
Tja da die 3 Rassennicht verfeindet sind gibts bisher eigentlich kein PvP. Alle Spieler sind lieb, keiner tut einem was. Das ist auch ganz nett so, aber auf einem PvP Server möchte man ja auch mal seinen Feinden ins Auge blicken. Ich denke aber das das im weiteren Lvl Verlauf kommt, dafür bin ich einfach noch zu klein.


FAZIT:
Ich habe Angst gehabt das ich AoC anspiele und gar nicht mehr zu WoW zurück finde. Dies ist ganz und gar nicht so. AoC ist nett. Aber das wars dann auch. Ich werde mein Wächter sicherlich erstmal die nächsten Tage weiterspielen und schauen was passiert. Aber um mich von WoW wegzubekommen muss mehr passieren. Die ganze neumodische Grafik, die Instanzen, das ganze ähnelt aus einen Mix zwischen Guild Wars und Anarchy Online. Es wird sicherlich viele Anhänger finden wenn der Endcontent Suchtpotential entwickelt und wenn der PvP Bereich überzeugt, aber es ist eben ein völlig anderes Spiel.

Jedem der mal eine WoW Pause braucht, da er zB aufs Adon warten will kann ich nur sagen schauts euch an. Man muss sehen was passiert, aber ich werde auch weiterhin meinen Nachtelf Priester in die Instanzen schicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## masaeN (24. Mai 2008)

Also von nem guten start kann nicht wirklich die rede sein ... 1. habe sie es mit der pre order mies angestellt da sie viel zu viele produziert haben und viele nicht teilnehmen konnten .. das war das erste ... dann das 2. haben sie teilweise falsche aktivierungskeys gedruckt wie z.B meiner und ich hab gestern ne mail an support geschrieben und bis jetzt noch nichts erhalten ...


----------



## ZdC_Maric (24. Mai 2008)

Jau, mir gefällts auch als nette Abwechslung, aber bisher kann es mich auch nicht von WoW losreißen..


----------



## Arakon79 (24. Mai 2008)

Ich werd beides spielen, WoW UND AoC! Demnächst vermutlich erst mal mehr AoC weils neu ist und ich einen 80er haben will (nach fünf 70ern in WoW), dann irgendwann wieder mehr WoW nehm ich an, n bissel Abwechslung schadet nie!

Ich find es sind beides geniale Spiele, die beide ihre Daseinsberechtigung und ihren unverwechselbaren Charme haben. Bis auf gewisse Ähnlichkeiten sind sie auch nicht miteinander zu vergleichen (völlig anderes Spielprinzip)!

Gibt's in AoC eigentlich auch Flugmounts? *gg


----------



## Tazmal (24. Mai 2008)

Wenn man sich den Start von diveresen anderen MMOs anschaut, wird man merken das dort auch sowas passiert, bei blizzard hatten ein dutzend cds einen Fehler als BC rauskahm, viele leute mussten es runterladen.

Man kann nicht am 23 ein game rausbringen und sagen es klappt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (24. Mai 2008)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Gibt's in AoC eigentlich auch Flugmounts? *gg



diese frage kannst du dir selbst benatworten.

Passen flugmount zu der Conan geschichte?


----------



## Thylemo (24. Mai 2008)

Soweit ich weiss ist bis lvl 20 alles so aufgebaut, dass es mehrere Instanzen eines Gebiets gibt um alles kennezulernen (ohne lags etc). 

Ab lvl 20 wird alles ein.

Verbessert mich wenn es nicht stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothmorg (24. Mai 2008)

Klar, deine eigene Meinung und so, aber bei ein paar Sachen hast du das wohl noch nicht so richtig verstanden:

Instanzierte Welt: Das kannst du nicht mit GW vergleichen, sonst kommt ein total falsches Bild rüber. Du läufst nicht alleine durch die Welt, sondern pro Instanz wird immer eine bestimmte Anzahl von Spielern zu gelassen, bis die nächste geöffnet wird. Das ist auch nötig, da es 1. bei einem Spiel mit so hoher Grafik sonst unweigerlich zu mordsmäßigen Lags kommen wird und 2. ist das gut, weil das verhindert, dass manche Gebiete überfarmt sind.

Lags/Frames: Naja, Frames ok, hat halt ne Mords-Grafik. Wenn der PC nicht ausreicht muss man halt runterschrauben. Was die Lags angeht wird das nicht nur verbessert, sondern es wird sich von selbst legen. Bei WoW war das genauso wenn BC rauskam (zu Release kann ich nichts sagen, da hab ich noch nicht gespielt), da hat auch alles gelagt und wenn die Spieler sich dann mal verteilt haben, dann war alles ganz locker.

PvP: Hier hast du was komplett falsch verstanden. Es ist nicht so, dass keiner sich was tut, sondern ganz im Gegenteil so, dass alle sich gegenseitig die Köppe einhauen können. hast du vermutlich noch nicht mitgekriegt, da das um Tortage rum nur in zwei Gebieten möglich ist, zum Eingewöhnen sozusagen. Und außerdem gibt es auch BGs und später Festungsbelagerungen.

Achso und nochwas. Das kannst du nicht wissen, will ich dir nur mal sagen, vielleicht bring ich dich ja noch dazu, es nochmal auszuprobieren: Du kannst das Spiel auf LvL 16 noch weniger bewerten als WoW, da Tortage einfach nur nervig ist. Ham die auch dumm gemacht, dass man das nicht überspringen kann, aber Tortage vermittelt ein vollkommen falsches Bild vom Spiel, da es total eintönig ist und es so wenig PvP gibt usw. Erst als ich auf der Hellsandinsel bei Tag war hat mir das Spiel richtig Spaß gemacht, da es da abwechslungsreiche Gegner gibt, man an nem Strand ist und nicht mehr so viel Dschungel sehen muss und PvP möglich ist.
Glaub mir, ich hatte am Anfang genau die gleichen Bedenken wie du, aber die haben sich gelegt, da ich rausgefunden habe, dass Tortage einfach ein schlechtes Beispiel ist.

PS: Achso und wenn du mit Instanziert den Nachtmodus meinst, das ist nur für die Destiny-Quest und auch nur auf Tortage zum eingewöhnen. In den späteren Gebieten gibt es einen ganz normalen Tag- und Nachtwechsel, wie in anderen Spielen und man erledigt die Destiny-Quest in der ganz normalen Welt.

mfG Goth


----------



## Lysergix (24. Mai 2008)

Thylemo schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss ist bis lvl 20 alles so aufgebaut, dass es mehrere Instanzen eines Gebiets gibt um alles kennezulernen (ohne lags etc).
> 
> Ab lvl 20 wird alles ein.
> 
> ...




Verbessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn ein Gebiet zu voll wird, wird automatisch eine weitere Instanz des Gebietes eröffnet....


btw..open PvP gibbet im höheren Levelbereich ne Meenge...ganze Gruppen laufen gankend durch die Gegend und töten alles, was ihnen vor die Flinte kommt - nervt manchmal aber macht dennoch Spaß. Vor allem ist man auch in Städten nicht sicher. Wachen werden niemals eingreifen...man kann also angreifen, wo und wann man will, wenn man grade Bock hat und schlechte Laune hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für mich ist WoW erstmal ad acta - wird es vermutlich auch bleiben, da AoC einfach alle meine Erwartungen an des game weit übertroffen hat - die Geschichte, das gameplay, die Grafik usw. usf. Das Gruppenspiel in dungeons ist einfach sowas von abgefahren...endlich wieder ohne marks, omen usw. superschwere trashmobgruppen töten. Jeder Spieler muss hier Aggromanagement beherrschen, ohne auf ein komischen addon wie omen schauen zu können. Hier sind dungeons wirklich ne Herausforderung und kein einfaches markieren, focussen und einfaches auswendig lernen.

so long...walk on


----------



## Thylemo (24. Mai 2008)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tazmal (24. Mai 2008)

ich werde mir das spiel nun auch besorgen, hoffe das es montag kommt, danke für die vielen infos.

Nach 3 jahren wow muss was neues her


----------



## Eodeyn (24. Mai 2008)

Es war ja mal wieder klar das so ein "Unnützer" Thread eröffnet wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jedes MMO was auf den Markt geworfen wird wird sofort mit WoW verglichen.

Das ist einfach nur nervig.

Ich kann mich noch an solche Threads bei Lotro erinnern, es war einfach nur Dumm und dieser Thread "kann" (muss aber nicht) genauso ausarten. 

Jetzt mal ein Frage von meiner Seite aus: Warum wollt ihr zum Teufel alles mit WoW vergleichen??

Lasst die Spiele doch sein wie sie sind ohne gleich solche dämlichen Vergleiche haben zu wollen, weil es euch eh keine echte Vorstellung von AoC bietet.


----------



## Lysergix (24. Mai 2008)

Eodeyn schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein Frage von meiner Seite aus: Warum wollt ihr zum Teufel alles mit WoW vergleichen??
> 
> Lasst die Spiele doch sein wie sie sind ohne gleich solche dämlichen Vergleiche haben zu wollen, weil es euch eh keine echte Vorstellung von AoC bietet.



Klar hast Du Recht, allerdings haben die meisten buffeduser sicher noch nie ein anderes MMO gezockt, da der Altersdurchschnitt doch sehr niedrig ist...vermutlich so um und bei 15 Jahre unter meinem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aus dem Grund braucht man natürlich einen Anhaltspunkt aber das würde jetzt zu einer OT Diskussion führen. Ich kann es nur empfehlen...

PS: Ich hab selbst sehr, sehr lang in WoW geraidet und finde das Spiel immernoch sehr gut! Es wurde mit der Zeit einfach nur langweilig, da der Inhalt sich immerwieder gleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## attake (24. Mai 2008)

also ich find das spiel genial ^^   geile grafik super kampfsystem 

und so richtig bewerten kann mans erst ab lvl 20   da es erst dann in die echte weld geht ;D
die gegen auserhalb der stätte is ab lvl 20 immer nur einmal vorhanden !   also nicht instanciert sondern nur in zohnen nuterteilt ( was bei der grafik und der daraus folgenden datenmenge einfach notwendig ist )

jo und stätte gibt es instanciert .... aber wegen der kolisionsabfrage is das denkich fast nodwendig da es sonnst noch wo zu verstopfungen kommt ;D

ich hab gestern nach ~6h wieder wow gespielt und es is mir fast wie n "kindergame" vorgekommen ^^
zuckerlgrafik , seer einfache bediehnung ( geht auch nebenbei beim fernsehen ) und im chatt war natürlich gleich wieder der kinderkram los O_o

trotzdem werd ich wow und aoc spielen 
ich hab in wow schon zuviel ereicht um jetzt so plötzlich damit aufhören zu können ^^

achja  die IU fon AOC sollte auch so sein das es bald addons zum verändern der optik und einiger anderer sachen gibt ^^


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

Flumm schrieb:


> - Das Kampfsystem ist etwa ganz anderes. Man entscheidet zwischen links, mitte, rechts beim Schlagen + div. Kombos. Dabei muss man darauf achten, dass man bei den kombos wiederum die richtige Richtung auswählt.



Du Bewertest also ein inovatives Kampfsystem it Tiefgang und Strategie neutral gegenüber einem stupiden "point'n'klick", also ich für meinen Teil muss sagen das das einer der positivsten Punkte ist der für AoC spricht.



Flumm schrieb:


> - Quest Antworten im M.C. Verfahren.
> Nunja am Anfang noch ganz witzig, da man aber immer auf das eine Ergebnis geleitet wird, machts eigentlich keinen großen Unterschied. Auch sind die normalen Missionen dabei, wie Töte 10 davon 10 davon. Unterscheidet sich also nicht wirklich.



Ich finde das Quest System sehr gut mit den Targets auf der Map (obwohl es wohl manchen nicht Questtext-Leser nicht davon abhält rum zuspamen was man machen muss)



Flumm schrieb:


> Die Welt ist aufgebaut wie Guild Wars in etwa. Städte gibts mehrfach zur gleichen Zeit um die Performancen usw. aufrecht zu erhalten. Ich mochte das bei GW schon nicht und finde es macht viel vom RP Flayr kaputt. In WoW mag ich es das es eine welt gibt und gut ist.


Ok da stimme ich mit dir über ein obwohl man auch hier sagen müsste was willst du haben Monsterlags und instabile Server oder ne Instanz mehr.



Flumm schrieb:


> - Lags/Frames
> Wird sicherlich noch nachgebessert aber teilweise sind Lags bis 9999 bei Kmapfbeginn dagewesen. Frames sind ganz schön im Keller und viele Leute minimieren ihre Einstellungen. Ich habe mit niedrigen Einstellungen und ohen >Schatten< dann doch 40-50 FPS geschafft ^^


Frames liegen an deiner Hardware und am nicht Spiel und ich muss sagen das die Enginen erfreulich ressourcenschonend ist für das was sie bietet.
Naja und es dürfte ebenfalls bekannt sein das die Lags den T-Offline Backbones(also auch 1&1 und so kram) liegen.



Flumm schrieb:


> Tja da die 3 Rassennicht verfeindet sind gibts bisher eigentlich kein PvP. Alle Spieler sind lieb, keiner tut einem was. Das ist auch ganz nett so, aber auf einem PvP Server möchte man ja auch mal seinen Feinden ins Auge blicken. Ich denke aber das das im weiteren Lvl Verlauf kommt, dafür bin ich einfach noch zu klein.


Ich weiß ja nicht ob du auf nem PvE Server spielst falls ja selber schuld aber auf Aries wird gekloppt bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (24. Mai 2008)

Aloha^^

Ich möchte allen ,die der Meinung sind beides Spielen zu können ,ans Herz legen sich das genau zu überlegen.
Ihr werdet dann in beiden Games den Endgamecontent verpassen. Ich seh es ja in WoW das neben dem
Raiden und dem RL kaum noch Zeit bleibt. Ich mein twinke ja auch gerne und hab auch noch GuildWars liegen aber zu GW komme ich grad gar nich und mein twink wächst in einer Geschwindigkeit ,das jeder Rasen an ihm vorbei zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Überlegt Euch also genau was Ihr wollt.

lg Ruffy


----------



## Arakon79 (24. Mai 2008)

Monkey_D_Ruffy schrieb:


> Aloha^^
> 
> Ich möchte allen ,die der Meinung sind beides Spielen zu können ,ans Herz legen sich das genau zu überlegen.
> Ihr werdet dann in beiden Games den Endgamecontent verpassen.



Macht nix weil ich den sowieso nie sehen werde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mag aber beide Spiele und werd mein WoW (zumindest im Moment) noch nicht aufgeben! Wird die Zeit halt ein wenig aufgeteilt!


----------



## Seblon (24. Mai 2008)

Ich habe mir vor kurzen einen neuen TFT 22Zoll Monitor gekauft und WoW sieht nun nicht nur wie bisher klobig aus, sondern auch die Texturen sind alles andere als ansehnlich (in der höchsten Auflösung!).
Da starte ich also AoC und die Grafik haut mich um. AoC hat mich tatsächlich für WoW verdorben. 
Dort sieht man sogar Lichtspiele auf den Muskeln des Helden. Unglaublich....!

An WoW hat mich immer der kindliche Comicglook gestört. Auch hat mich genervt, dass man aufgrund fehlender Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten bei der Charaktergenerierung tausenden von Klonen des eigen Charakters begegnet. Ich bin bisher bei AoC noch keinen einzigen Charakter begegnet, der aussieht, wie der meine. 

Die Kämpfe sind dynamisch und durch das Motion Capturing sehr sehenswert und endlich trifft man im Kampf nicht immer nur einen Gegner, sondern teilt sehr viel realistischer um sich herum aus. 
Das ganz ist auch noch in eine sehr nette Geschichte eingebunden und die Dinge die man tut, bekommen dadurch sehr viel mehr Sinn.

Ein weiterer Vorteil: man begegnet nicht mehr so vielen 14 Jährigen, die den Chat zuspammen mit Müll oder sich in Gruppen völlig unreif benehmen.

Also ich denke tatsächlich darüber nach, mein WoW-Abo zu kündigen.


----------



## hansknall (24. Mai 2008)

also ich muss mal hier was loswerden,
leute kommt mal klar, werdet mal flexibel, hab selbst bis gestern 3 jahre wow gezoggt,
aber ich kanns nicht mehr sehen, habe / hatte fünf 70ger und bin funcom sooooo dankbar das sie mir endlich mal eine (will mal vorsichtig behaupten) richtige alternative anbieten. das große problem hier im lande ist : was der bauer nicht kennt ......., werdet doch mal endlich offener von der einstellung, deswegen ist und wird auch nie berlin eine weltcity wie london,paris,mailand ......
spielt ihr ma schön euer wow, schön items farmen, kann schon verstehen, wenns im rl nicht so lüppt, dann halt den coolen in wow rauslassen ...
aber ich hab noch keinen gehört der von aoc begeistsert ist, das der wow so schlecht macht wie umgekehrt, denkt mal darüber nach warum das so ist......


ich durfte auch erst gestern aoc spielen, ich kann mich über die kleinen lags bugs ärgern oder ich kann mit der einstellung "das wird ja noch weggepatcht" das spiel geniessen, nobody is perfekt....

und zu dem der das thema erstellt hat, ich hatte gestern konstant 20-25 frames, also erst denken dann handeln  bitte .....


----------



## Xherano (24. Mai 2008)

Lysergix schrieb:


> btw..open PvP gibbet im höheren Levelbereich ne Meenge...ganze Gruppen laufen gankend durch die Gegend und töten alles, was ihnen vor die Flinte kommt - nervt manchmal aber macht dennoch Spaß. Vor allem ist man auch in Städten nicht sicher. Wachen werden niemals eingreifen...man kann also angreifen, wo und wann man will, wenn man grade Bock hat und schlechte Laune hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*möp* Falsch!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

in den städten stehen lvl 80 wachen die dir eins auf die mütze geben wenn du stress machst...


----------



## Gothmorg (24. Mai 2008)

> Jetzt mal ein Frage von meiner Seite aus: Warum wollt ihr zum Teufel alles mit WoW vergleichen??



Ganz einfach: Weil WoW der Marktführer ist.


----------



## Grizzla (24. Mai 2008)

Flumm schrieb:


> Der folgende Text ist meine Meinung. Jeder user ist aufgerufen seine Meinung Sachlich dazulegen. Der Threat soll aktiven WoW Spielern bei der Enscheidung helfen ob sie sich AoC anschauen oder nicht.



Sorry, aber was willst du jetzt damit bewirken?

Für mich ist das wieder son Typischer *heul heul* WoW ist eh besser Threat Oo


----------



## Lysergix (24. Mai 2008)

Xherano schrieb:


> *möp* Falsch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm..hab ich noch nich gesehen aber ich greife als defwäschter auch niemanden an...endet eh mit meinem Tod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ Ich selbst bin aber schon öfter in Tarantia angegriffen worden und da hat bislang keine Wache eingegriffen. Aber man lernt ja nie aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flumm (24. Mai 2008)

Grizzla schrieb:


> Sorry, aber was willst du jetzt damit bewirken?
> 
> Für mich ist das wieder son Typischer *heul heul* WoW ist eh besser Threat Oo



Hast du bis zum Ende gelesen?  Es geht hie rum die Spieler, die derzeit WoW Spielen und sich nicht sicher sind ob sie AoC ausprobieren sollen. Bis auf zwei drei dumme Menschen wie dich die nix zum Thema hier Beitragen sondern nur selber einfach so nen dummen Spruch ablassen, kamen schon sehr viele nützliche Informtaionen rüber. 
Gerade das in diesem Threat Spieler darüber posten ob es ihnen gefällt oder nicht, hilft dem einen oder anderen Unschlüssigen sich zu überlegen ob sie sich einen Gästepass erbetteln oder gar das Spiel kaufen sollen.

So und nun Troll dich !


----------



## Grizzla (24. Mai 2008)

Flumm schrieb:


> Bis auf zwei drei dumme Menschen wie dich die nix zum Thema hier Beitragen sondern nur selber einfach so nen dummen Spruch ablassen, kamen schon sehr viele nützliche Informtaionen rüber.
> So und nun Troll dich !



Flame Flame Flame?

Wenn man sich den Gesamten beitrag durch ließt (was du sicherlich nicht gemacht hast) wird ein anderes MMO wieder mit WoW verglichen und kaput geredet da WoW im endeffekt eh wieder besser ist.. obwohl mans nicht mal 1:1 vergleichen kann..


----------



## Taynted (24. Mai 2008)

BITTE liebe leute hört damit auf das spiel zu bewerten wenn ihr noch GAR NIX gesehen habt. ich mein , lvl 16? oO  und außerdem wartet halt ne woche bis die server sich entspannen, das war mit eurem wow GENAU das gleiche wie es beim release rumgelaggt hat. für das kannst du nun wirklich keine negativ punkte verteilen.

wie der endgame content wird sehen wir ja dann noch. und außerdem wie kannst du es wagen das kampfsystem unter NEUTRAL zu packen, schäm dich! n besseres kampfsystem gabs ja wohl noch nie also ich kenn zumindest kein anderes ( in nem MMORPG ). 

aja und es gibt einen GROßEN unterschied zwischen INSTANZIERT und IN ZONEN AUFGETEILT. wow hat auch zonen/instanzen. die beiden kontinente zb. wenn du zu nem anderen reist. und wow hat ne offene welt weils ne gammelgrafik hat. bei aoc wär das auch realisierbar jedoch auf kosten der grafikpracht. so ist es mir lieber.

öhm, kein pvp? ja is klar. dann würd ich halt ned auf nem pve server spielen oder was auch immer du machst sondern auf nen pvp server gehen. und spiel doch erstmal auf 20 wenn du ausm startgebiet draußen bist und mal das richtige spiel beginnt bevor du ( selbst deine meinung, jahaaa ) irgendwas postest.

in dem sinne


edit: sollte man es ausprobieren? probiert es unbedingt mal aus und fällt eure eigene meinung, die leute die diesen tollen threads machen denken ja ned für euch gell?
WoW > AoC???

/who cares
0 players found.


----------



## fripon (24. Mai 2008)

> Wenn man sich den Gesamten beitrag durch ließt (was du sicherlich nicht gemacht hast) wird ein anderes MMO wieder mit WoW verglichen und kaput geredet da WoW im endeffekt eh wieder besser ist.. obwohl mans nicht mal 1:1 vergleichen kann..



Stimmt.
Vollkommen richtig.

Jedoch will jeder der Spiele den Thron von WoW haben.
Und die Gamezeitschriften Hypen die meisten Games (HdRo/Hellgate/AoC/War) so auf das man einfahc hwas "besseres" als WoW erwartet (zumindest die meisten)
Und dann stellt sich fest das es garnicht so "gut" (jeder hat einen anderen geschmack) ist wie einem die 30 Gamezeitschriften vorgegauckelt haben.


----------



## Mosur (24. Mai 2008)

viel spaß morgen spielst wieder wow


----------



## Taynted (24. Mai 2008)

fripon schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Vollkommen richtig.
> 
> Jedoch will jeder der Spiele den Thron von WoW haben.
> ...




falsch, keines der spiele zielt darauf ab wow den rang abzulaufen. wenn du das machst verlierst du^^
erfreulich wenn AoC erfolgreich wird aber die hatten auch nie vor wow anzugreifen. höchstens kunden weglocken


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (24. Mai 2008)

Also bevor ich über 50 Euro hinlegen (Abo inklu) muss mich ein Game schon sehr begeistern. AoC tut dies nicht. Ich würd mir ne Trial wünschen ,um mal einen Blick riskieren zu können aber so werd ich es mir erstmal nicht kaufen. Die Gefahr das es nach einem Tag in der "Ecke" liegt ist einfach zu hoch. Bei Warhammer zB ist es was ganz anderes. Hier haben mich die Vorberichte so neugierig gemacht das ich es auf jedenfall antesten will. 

lg Ruffy


----------



## Taynted (24. Mai 2008)

welche vorberichte denn? die in denen die spiele magazine 6 lvl spielen konnten oder welche meinst du?
die berichte von aoc waren durchweg positiv, auf das was leute schreiben weils bei ihnen ruckelt weil sie nen crap pc haben oder launchprobleme die wow auch hatte und war auch haben wird auf das zeug geb ich nen dreck^^

oh man ich wünschte ich dürfte auch nur irgendwas sagen über WAR damn you NDA.

wenn ich n spiel testen will , kaufe ich es mir. warum? weil es immer irgendwelche leute gibt die einfach keine ahnung von nix haben und scheisse labern. also wenns dich interessiert kaufs dir und probiers aus und ignorier die doomsayer^^


----------



## Pymonte (24. Mai 2008)

@Taynted

wir haben 2 Leute im Raid die sich AoC geholt haben und bei denen es nun in der Ecke liegt, die Ärgern sich tierisch über das verschwendete Geld, bringe denen doch mal bitte deine Meinung näher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lichtrebelli (24. Mai 2008)

Tach gesagt 

Also ich finde es süss wie nen lvl 16  spieler über ein Spiel urteilt was er gerade mal 1 oder tage gespielt hat. Und das schlimme ist noch das er noch gar nix weiter von den Game gesehen hat. *traumhaft*

Ich finde das auch einfach nur schön anzusehen wie man AoC und WoW vergleichen will. 

1. WoW ist nen Spiel ab 12 Jahren  und AoC ab 18 Jahren also gibt es hier schon mal mächtige unterschiede stellt euch mal vor nen 12 jähriger soll mit so einer komplexen steuerung, wie bei AoC klar kommen. Die meisten würden nach 1ner Woche sagen kein bock mehr ist mir nix zu komliziert ( will jetzt keinen damit zu nahe gehen gibt auch 12jährige die mit komplexe sachen klar kommen) 

Mal abgesehen von der Gewalt Spiel

2. Grafik : Man darf mal net vergessen WoW ist nun mit der weile 3 Jahre alt und soll ne Altersgruppe von 12+ ansprechen. Also was verlangt ihr ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

AoC ist nun brandneu und auf DX10 und spricht auch ne ganz andere Altersklasse an.

Also kann man hier schon mal überhaupt keinen vergleich ziehen.

3. Das Spiel ist neu und noch voller überraschungen und was nun in den 80iger bereichen kommen wird das werden wir alle noch sehen dadrüber kann man sich noch keine meinung oder sonst der gleichen machen/bilden.
also den ball mal ganz flach halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So dies war mal ne kleine meinung von mir zu diesem Thema.
Soll jeder das spielen was er für sich am besten hält und findet, wenn net es gibt ja Gäste Keys wo man lieb nach fragen kann und man bekommt bestimmt von leuden einen um es mal an zu testen.


----------



## Taynted (24. Mai 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> @Taynted
> 
> wir haben 2 Leute im Raid die sich AoC geholt haben und bei denen es nun in der Ecke liegt, die Ärgern sich tierisch über das verschwendete Geld, bringe denen doch mal bitte deine Meinung näher
> 
> ...



würd ich liebend gern xD 
ich weis ja ned wie lange sie gespielt haben. aber bei mir war es so ( bei wow ) ich habs mir geholt ( beim release )und mich gefragt , warum zum teufel soll das gut sein? dann hab ichs nen monat in der ecke gelassen oder so. und auf einmal hats mich gepackt^^

btw, nein aoc läuft momentan noch ned auf DX10 erst ab August. und mit dem alter kann man sowieso nix vergleichen weil jeder an die spiele rankommt die man spielen will. und nur weil n 12 jähriger 12 is heißt das ned dass er die steuerung ned kann xD


----------



## laaaaaleeeeeluuuuu (24. Mai 2008)

Ich Persönlich hoffe ja das die ganzen Kids bei wow bleiben und AOC weitgehend Kiddy frei bleiben wird.

Keine Jugendfreigabe = Super ^^


----------



## arnoldrimmer (24. Mai 2008)

laaaaaleeeeeluuuuu schrieb:


> Ich Persönlich hoffe ja das die ganzen Kids bei wow bleiben und AOC weitgehend Kiddy frei bleiben wird.
> 
> Keine Jugendfreigabe = Super ^^



Ja sollen die Kiddys mit ihren stupiden Daily Quests glücklich werden.


----------



## peebee (24. Mai 2008)

Lichtrebelli schrieb:


> Tach gesagt
> 
> Also ich finde es süss wie nen lvl 16  spieler über ein Spiel urteilt was er gerade mal 1 oder tage gespielt hat. Und das schlimme ist noch das er noch gar nix weiter von den Game gesehen hat. *traumhaft*
> 
> ...


Aber sicher kann man WoW und AoC vergleichen!

Die Grafik bei AoC ist objektiv gesehen um Welten besser als bei WoW, alledings würde eine socleh Grafik bei WoW einiges an Atmosphäre zerstören, Blizzard hat sich hier an Warcraft orientiert. Denn auch vor drei Jahren hätte man die Grafik deutlich besser machen können, was man aber nicht wollte. Neben der Atmosphäre ist aber auch die Spielbarkeit ein Grund, WoW läuft im Vergleich zu AoC auch auf älteren Rechnern problemlos, was die potentielle Kundenzahl bei AoC drastisch einschränkt. Nicht jeder über 18 ist bereit, Unsummen für neue Hardware auszugeben, um AoC spielen zu können. Und wie schon geshrieben wurde, DirectX10 ist noch nicht möglich.

Was die Steuerung angeht, ist WoW halt zum Standard geworden, ob man es nun mag oder nicht. Und am Standard eines Genres muss sich ein Titel halt messen lassen. Das Kampfsystem ist sicherlich Geschmackssache, mit Komplexität hat es nichts zu tun. Nicht alle Klassen in WoW sind "Zwei-Tasten-Klassen", bei anspruchsvollen Raids ist auch hier die Steuerung durchaus komplex.

Den Ball flach zu halten, würde ich Dir aber auch raten, schließlich hast Du den Endcontent, wie die meisten wohl, auch noch nicht gesehen. Ob da dann alles wirklich so ist, wie Funcom sagt, wird sich noch zeigen. Und auch, ob das Spiel über Monate und jahre hinweg motivierend ist, kann noch niemand beantworten. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.

Was Edith noch sagen wollte: Ich würde einiges darauf verwetten, daß in einigen Wochen der Altersschnitt bei AoC unter 18 liegen wird, wer denkt, daß eine Freigabe ab 18 das verhindern würde, ist selten blauäugig.


----------



## Taynted (24. Mai 2008)

kann peebee beim meisten nur zustimmen^^

ich persöhnlich vergleiche aoc ned mit wow wie es jetzt ist sondern wie es beim release war. dann fällt mir ein das wow damals die selben probleme hatte und im endgame content WESENTLICH weniger zu bieten hatte als aoc jetzt ( was ich natürlich noch ned weis, aber laut FC schon im spiel ist ). 

zum thema alter: es ist nicht verboten unter 18 das spiel zu spielen, es ist nur verboten als verkäufer nem unter 18 jährigen das spiel zu verkaufen. glaub ich halt^^ bin österreicher bei uns ist die jugenddingens ned so scharf, eure politiker sollten echt mal aufhören sich in die leben von jugendlichen einzumischen^^ aber ich weiche vom thema ab ;P


----------



## arnoldrimmer (24. Mai 2008)

> bei anspruchsvollen Raids ist auch hier die Steuerung durchaus komplex.



Hust das ich nicht lache bitte ein Beispiel wo man in WOW "Skill" braucht/brauchte??


----------



## HE.Râre (24. Mai 2008)

*AoC ist NICHT WoW
WoW ist NICHT AoC*

Warum werden derart verschiedene Spiele immer und immer wieder verglichen ?


----------



## Taynted (24. Mai 2008)

HE.Râre schrieb:


> *AoC ist NICHT WoW
> WoW ist NICHT AoC*
> 
> Warum werden derart verschiedene Spiele immer und immer wieder verglichen ?



weil wow marktführer ist. die meisten spieler wow spielen und ne alternative suchen und logischerweise kein schlechteres spiel spielen wollen. weil wow neue standarts gesetzt hat.


----------



## Belvasis (24. Mai 2008)

Liebe Leute, das ist wiedermal ein Thread der völlig albern ist. Warum kann sich nicht einfach jeder ein Bild davon machen wie das Game ist und dann entscheiden, ob er es nun mag oder nicht. Diese ewigen Vergleiche mit WOW sind doch so abgestanden und überflüssig. Und wenn jemand fünf 70er in WOW hat, sucht er sicher nach Alternativen und das ist doch auch gut so.
Ich spiele WOW  und auch LOTRO und nun schau ich mir AOC mal an. Was ich bisher gesehen habe, ist nett, reisst mich aber auch nicht vom Hocker. Vor allem das Balanceing gerade am Anfang ist saumäßig finde ich. Da rennen die Level 5 Skorpione die man braucht zwischen Level 11 Fleischfressern rum, die dann auch gleich zu dritt auf einen losgehen...lol...sowas kenne ich aus keinem der anderen Spiele. Aber mal schauen was da noch so kommt.
Für mich ist es zur Zeit nicht vergleichbar mit WOW oder LOTRO, weil einfach der Anspruch bzw. die Herangehensweise im Spiel ganz anders ist. Es ist eher so wie ein Diablo2 Online, find ich.


----------



## C4rmel (24. Mai 2008)

Also zum Thema "Lags beim Start" kann ich mich nur mal an den Start von WoW zurück erinnern. Ich habe damals einen Nachtelfen angefangen und das Game war am ersten Tag unspielbar. Es war alles überfarmt und looten dauerte dank Lags eine Minute. Der Ping war dauerhaft im roten Bereich und erst am Abend, als mehr Serverperformance zugeschaltet wurde, war das ganze langsam erträglich. 

Also was den Anfang angeht ist diese Lösung mit Tortage schon sehr gut. Man kann sehr gemütlich die ersten Quests machen ohne, dass eine Meute von 20 halbnackten Nachtelfen dir die Panther weg farmt.


----------



## arnoldrimmer (24. Mai 2008)

C4rmel schrieb:


> Also was den Anfang angeht ist diese Lösung mit Tortage schon sehr gut. Man kann sehr gemütlich die ersten Quests machen ohne, dass eine Meute von 20 halbnackten Nachtelfen dir die Panther weg farmt.


Jupp sehe ich auch so ich weiß noch wie wir alle bei Hogger Schlange gestanden haben....


----------



## peebee (24. Mai 2008)

arnoldrimmer schrieb:


> Hust das ich nicht lache bitte ein Beispiel wo man in WOW "Skill" braucht/brauchte??


Sachen wie TdM oder ähnliches machst Du nicht mit nur zwei Tasten. Klar, irgendwann hat mal wieder irgendwer eine Taktik ausgetüftelt, wie es alles sehr leicht funktioniert, daß wird aber auch bei AoC früer oder später der Fall sein.


----------



## FoolsTome (24. Mai 2008)

Sachen die BT Hyjal und SSC machst du auch nicht mit 2 tasten. Immer diese casuals die außer in Mechanar heroic noch nie Heroic Badges gesehen haben. Brrrr >.<


----------



## arnoldrimmer (24. Mai 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Sachen wie TdM oder ähnliches machst Du nicht mit nur zwei Tasten. Klar, irgendwann hat mal wieder irgendwer eine Taktik ausgetüftelt, wie es alles sehr leicht funktioniert, daß wird aber auch bei AoC früer oder später der Fall sein.


Das wurde auch mal von BWL/AQ usw.. gesagt hats gestimmt? nä meist war die Hälfte halb afk gerade die Heiler....



> Sachen die BT Hyjal und SSC machst du auch nicht mit 2 tasten. Immer diese casuals die außer in Mechanar heroic noch nie Heroic Badges gesehen haben. Brrrr >.<



Ich möchte ja nix sagen aber vor BC haben auch einige schon Inis gemacht..... was hat sich geändert?? 
Pull Mopack rechts 
Pull Mobpack links 
Achtung Pat.....!!

Das war schon in Düsterbruch so ( Und das war noch ne schöne Ini)


----------



## HE.Râre (24. Mai 2008)

Taynted schrieb:


> weil wow marktführer ist. die meisten spieler wow spielen und ne alternative suchen und logischerweise kein schlechteres spiel spielen wollen. weil wow neue standarts gesetzt hat.



auch für DIch "WOW ist nicht AoC" da ist es völlig egal ob WoW Markführer ist !!!


----------



## Taynted (24. Mai 2008)

HE.Râre schrieb:


> auch für DIch "WOW ist nicht AoC" da ist es völlig egal ob WoW Markführer ist !!!



nein eben nicht. man neigt eben dazu gute sachen mit neuen sachen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Taroth (24. Mai 2008)

Flumm schrieb:


> -PvP
> Tja da die 3 Rassennicht verfeindet sind gibts bisher eigentlich kein PvP. Alle Spieler sind lieb, keiner tut einem was. Das ist auch ganz nett so, aber auf einem PvP Server möchte man ja auch mal seinen Feinden ins Auge blicken. Ich denke aber das das im weiteren Lvl Verlauf kommt, dafür bin ich einfach noch zu klein.




Ehhhmmmmm deine Argumentation warum es kein PvP geben wird ist sowas von schwachsinnig gerade weil alle Rassen nicht verfeindet sind gibts ja grad so geiles PvP jeder kann jeden haun was ne schwäche von WoW ist zumindest in hinsicht auf PvP mir ist es nicht möglich meine Fraktion zu verraten und gegen sie zu Kämpfen. Bei AoC ist es einfach nur ein gemetzel ohne Ende so ähnlich wie in Lineage2. 

Und dazu das man es nur für ne WoW Pause benutzten kann ist Geschmackssache ich und viele andere haben schon lange ihren WoW Account gekündigt und sind nur noch am Aoc zocken.


Mfg Tommy


----------



## ragosh (24. Mai 2008)

Wenn die Gebiete nicht Instanziert wären würdest du auch nirgends hinkommen, denn man kann nicht mehr durch Spieler, Mobs,..... laufen
Wenn dann die Welt überfüllt ist hast du nicht nur laggs sondern du bist auch "eingesperrt"


----------



## arnoldrimmer (24. Mai 2008)

ragosh schrieb:


> Wenn die Gebiete nicht Instanziert wären würdest du auch nirgends hinkommen, denn man kann nicht mehr durch Spieler, Mobs,..... laufen
> Wenn dann die Welt überfüllt ist hast du nicht nur laggs sondern du bist auch "eingesperrt"


Ist doch auch wirklich schnuppe oder kann man mit 2 40iger Raids UD angreifen ohne das der Server verreckt ? nein....

Also wo ist das Problem??


----------



## Nadaria (24. Mai 2008)

wieso sollte dieser thread albern sein?

ja klar jeder sollte sich selbst ein bild davon machen und wie? indem er 50 euro ausgibt um nachher festzustellen das es ihm nicht liegt?
wieso ein vergleich von wow zu aoc? weil es 9millionen spieler gibt die evtl wissen wollen ob es eine gute alternative gibt evtl?

ich für meinen teil kann wow einfach nicht mehr sehen. nach 4 70ern schaff ich es einfach nicht mehr mich zu überwinden nochmal einen char zu lvln also bleibt nur endcontent übrig. und es mag leute geben die jahrelang raiden und dabei immer noch spass haben ich hab es auf jeden fall nicht.

ich bin derzeit auf der suche nach einer alternative zu wow allerdings hab ich mir aoc noch nicht gekauft da mir derzeit die zeit dazu fehlt. in 2-3 monaten ist es aber soweit und ob mit oder ohne WOTLK wow wird es nicht mehr sein. ein super spiel was aber einfach für mich zu wenig neues bietet um nochmal spass drann zu haben.

WAR oder AoC oder was anderes? WAR kann noch ewigkeiten dauern und es gibt ausser ständiges sinnloses rumgehype nichts was es so sicher zu einem bestseller werden lässt wie viele behaupten. AoC ist hingegen schon ein paar Tage draussen so das man sich schon viel eher ein Bild machen kann als WAR. Und ob irgendwelche Beta Tester davon schwärmen oder nicht überzeugt mich genauso wenig. Denkt mal an Hellgate London. Hab mich von dem Hype und dem rumgeschwärme von den Betatester dazuverleiten lassen zuzugreifen ohne groß Testberichte zu lesen.
Das Ende von dem Lied ein Spiel was 50-60 Euro kostete und in der Mülltonne landete weil es für mehr auch nicht gut war.

Da ich noch Zeit habe werde ich aktiv hier mitlesen welche Eindrücke die Spieler von Aoc haben und dann zugreifen sollte es in 2-3 Monaten immer noch die beste Alternative zu WoW darstellen.

mfg


----------



## Phoenix Craven (24. Mai 2008)

Ich finde den Beitrag auch nicht Sinnlos.
Hab anfangs echt überlegt, ob ich mir AoC holen soll (allein wegen diesem hick.hack bzgl. des EAs war mir AoC nicht geheuer), ABER die wirklich tollen Bilder und Berichte der Leute die es schon spielen konnten haben mich dann doch dazu bewogen es zu kaufen.
Als ich es gestern Abend dann angespielt habe dachte ich dann aber:
Super, doch nur wieder Geld für nichts!

Heute mit ein bischen mehr Zeit und einem überflogenen Handbuch macht AoC irre viel Spaß.
Es ist nicht mit WoW zu vergleichen, das ich nicht ganz aufzugeben beabsichtige, und daran muss man sich gewöhnen, wenn man WoW seit ein paar Jahren spielt.
Das Kampfsystem ist reine gewöhnungssache und macht die Geschichte gleich viel spannender!


----------



## Theroas (24. Mai 2008)

Phoenix schrieb:


> Heute mit ein bischen mehr Zeit und einem überflogenen Handbuch macht AoC irre viel Spaß.
> Es ist nicht mit WoW zu vergleichen, das ich nicht ganz aufzugeben beabsichtige, und daran muss man sich gewöhnen, wenn man WoW seit ein paar Jahren spielt.



Gratulation Craven, du hast die für viele WoWler schier unüberwindbare Hürde genommen.
Auch deine Erkenntnis ist wahrhaft episch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikokami (24. Mai 2008)

AoC ist viel besser als ich es erwartet habe, optisch, inhaltlich und in vielen anderen Belangen.

Natürlich fehlt noch dieses und jenes in AoC, hier und da etwas Komfort und Feinschliff.

Aber wenn man bedenkt was in 3 Jahren bei WoW alles passiert ist, was alles dazu kam was es zum Release noch nicht gab. Also wer da das Potential, die Möglichkeiten von AoC nicht sehen kann, die sich über die Zeit erschließen, der sollte wirklich bei WoW bleiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann das Spiel jedem der gerne Spiele des Spielens und des Spaßes wegen spielt, nur wärmstens Empfehlen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikuray (24. Mai 2008)

also ich hab da mal ne Frage ich denk es passt hier ganz gut rein.. das Kampfgeschehen wie wird den Kampf gesteuert? Kontrolliere ich die Schläge mit den Maustasten oder Click & Schnarch wie die meisten MMOs ich brauch Action in nem Spiel.

und dazu noch die Frage wie siehts aus ich bin PvPler und kein Instanzen Freund (an die Betazocker) kann man im Endplay auch als nicht Instanzen Johnny gut PvP machen oder ist das da wie bei WoW also wer mehr in Inzen geht kann auch mehr PvP machen?

Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arakon79 (24. Mai 2008)

Am Anfang mit den Tasten 1,2 und 3 + Zusatzkobos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amorelian (24. Mai 2008)

Man kann in AoC folgendermassen einen Schlag aus verschiedenen Richtungen kommend ausführen:

Taste
-------
1 - Schlag von links oben

2 - Schlag von oben mitte

3 - Schlag von rechts oben

Q - Schlag von links unten (ab Level 40)

E - Schlag von rechts unten (ab Level 40)


Benutzt man diese Tasten allerdings einfach so, ohne vorher eine Kombo anzuklicken und dann erfolgreich auszuführen, dann machen diese Schläge nicht soviel Schaden.

Daher klickt man vorher eine Kombo an (bzw. drückt die entsprechende Zahl auf der Tastatur dafür) und führt dann die Schläge aus, die die Kombo benötigt, um erfolgreich ausgeführt zu werden.

Low Level Kombos sind noch relativ einfach, beispielsweise muss man dafür nur aus einer Richtung schlagen, um diese erfolgreich auszuführen.

Mit vorranschreiten des Levels werden diese Kombos aber komplizierter und ab Level 40 muss man z. B. Schläge aus vier Richtungen ausführen, um eine Kombo erfolgreich abzuschliessen.


----------



## Rikuray (24. Mai 2008)

also maustasten 1-3 oder wie? weil tastatur 1-3 da könnt man ja netmehr in der bewegung schlagen? danke soweit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schwaig_Bub (24. Mai 2008)

attake schrieb:


> also ich find das spiel genial ^^   geile grafik super kampfsystem
> 
> und so richtig bewerten kann mans erst ab lvl 20   da es erst dann in die echte *weld* geht ;D
> die gegen *auser*halb der *stätte *is ab lvl 20 immer nur einmal vorhanden !   also nicht *instanciert* sondern nur in *zohnen* nuterteilt ( was bei der grafik und der daraus folgenden datenmenge einfach notwendig ist )
> ...




Ich glaub der erste Satz von Dir ist der einzige ohne Schreibfehler ^^

Achte doch bitte mal auf die Rechtschreibung - das liest sich ja fürchterlich. Gegen den ein oder anderen Vertipper sagt ja keiner was. Aber das hier....


----------



## Amorelian (24. Mai 2008)

Rikuray schrieb:


> also maustasten 1-3 oder wie? weil tastatur 1-3 da könnt man ja netmehr in der bewegung schlagen? danke soweit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nein, die Tasten 1, 2, 3 auf der Tastatur. Kann man natürlich aber auch mit der Maus in der Quickleiste anklicken bzw. man kann eine Kampfrose im UI aktivieren, auf der man die Schläge auch mit der Maus ausführen kann.

Man kann den Charakter unter anderem mit den Tasten a, w, d, s der Tastatur bewegen, oder auch mit der Maus.


----------



## Rikuray (24. Mai 2008)

achso okay vielen dank dann ist das leider nichts für mich ich such nen spiel wo in den kampf so wie in Oblivion oder so steuern kann, schade eigentlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  viel spaß noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (24. Mai 2008)

gute auflistung um sich ohne das spiel zu kennen einen kleinen eindruck zu verschaffen.

Dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amorelian (24. Mai 2008)

Rikuray schrieb:


> achso okay vielen dank dann ist das leider nichts für mich ich such nen spiel wo in den kampf so wie in Oblivion oder so steuern kann, schade eigentlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Puh, da fällt mir im moment kein aktuelles ein, vielleicht suchst Du Dir dann mal Mods für Oblivion im Web, da gibt es einige meine ich oder schaust Dir mal The Witcher an, finde ich persönlich besser als Oblivion, hat aber eine andere Steuerung als Oblivion.


----------



## mantigore666 (24. Mai 2008)

zuerst muss ich mich entschuldigen, ich hab nicht alles gelesen, da sich mir 
schon nach 2 seiten die fussnägel gerollt haben ....

wow mag eine "offene welt" sein...  ich war heute in portein und bin von einer ecke zur
anderen so lange gelaufen wie in wow von stormwind bis nach bikini bottom, ähm, nee,
booty bay. und das ist ein "gildenkampf-gebiet", die restliche welt ist noch um einiges grösser.

aoc lebt von seiner atmosphäre. die ist allerdings dahin, wenn "ex-wowler" mit den gleichen
"macken" wie ihn wow durch aoc rennen (und ich rede jetzt nur von DENEN, nicht von den
spielern, die sich auf aoc einlassen und es als neues spiel sehen) : die namen zum teil unter
aller sau, ständig wird nur gehüpft, killsteal, "brachlandchat" - herz was begehrst du....

daher meine bitte, aoc ist kein "wartesaal" bis irgendein addon oder das nächste spiel rauskommt.
reicht doch eigentlich, das ihr wow versaut habt (das mit den 10 mio spielern erinnert mich an
die "millionen fliegen, die sich angeblich auch nicht irren könnnen" lach). bleibt weiter bei wow
oder geht mal an die frische luft, aber lasst uns in ruhe aoc spielen.

alle anderen wow´ler sind natürlich herzlich willkommen, um mal ein spiel kennenzulernen, das 
etwas schwerer zugänglich ist, aber dafür auch an allen ecken und enden dafür entschädigt :-)


----------



## Phoenix Craven (24. Mai 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Gratulation Craven, du hast die für viele WoWler schier unüberwindbare Hürde genommen.
> Auch deine Erkenntnis ist wahrhaft episch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hö, wie meinste das, wegen dem Handbuch lesen? 
Die Erkenntnis wird ja wohl noch anderen gekommen sein.
Aber da ja viel kopiert wird, was gut läuft, war die Idee AoC könnte letztlich WoW ähnlich sein gar nicht so abwägig, oder?


----------



## peebee (24. Mai 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> alle anderen wow´ler sind natürlich herzlich willkommen, um mal ein spiel kennenzulernen, das
> etwas schwerer zugänglich ist, aber dafür auch an allen ecken und enden dafür entschädigt :-)


Momentan sehe ich als Außenstehender nicht, wo man für die schwere Zugägnlichkeit an allen Ecken und Kanten entschädigt wird. Ich bin mitnichten ein WoW-"Fanboy", das Spiel hat genügend eigene Macken, aber was Funcom momentan abzieht, wäre mir keine 50 € wert. Etliche Spieler haben Verbindungsprobleme, falsche Keys in der Packung, es gibt zahlreiche Probleme mit dem Patchen und dann noch die grandiose Leistung in Bezug auf die ProOrder-Boxen und den EAs und dem Löschen und Sperren von Foren.

Sicherlich erwartet niemand, daß der Start eines MMORP reibungslos über die Bühne geht, aber Fehler zu machen, die andere schon mehrfach gemacht haben, ist keine saubere Arbeit, eigentlich hätte man doch aus diesen Fehlern lernen sollen.


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Etliche Spieler haben Verbindungsprobleme
> ...
> Sicherlich erwartet niemand, daß der Start eines MMORP reibungslos über die Bühne geht, aber Fehler zu machen, die andere schon mehrfach gemacht haben, ist keine saubere Arbeit, eigentlich hätte man doch aus diesen Fehlern lernen sollen.



Das mit den Verbindungsproblem ist ein Problem zwischen der DTAG und Level3 der die AoC-Server hostet(und einen Realmpoo von WoW mit den gleichen Problemen) dafür kann Funcom nichts.

Und zum Release ablauf .. hast du schon mal ein mmorpg release mit gemacht (zb das von WoW) ich glaube nicht dann wärst du nämlich genau so positive überrascht wie ich


----------



## peebee (24. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> Das mit den Verbindungsproblem ist ein Problem zwischen der DTAG und Level3 der die AoC-Server hostet(und einen Realmpoo von WoW mit den gleichen Problemen) dafür kann Funcom nichts.
> 
> Und zum Release ablauf .. hast du schon mal ein mmorpg release mit gemacht (zb das von WoW) ich glaube nicht dann wärst du nämlich genau so positive überrascht wie ich


Letztendlich ist aber Funcom verantwortlich dafür, daß die Spieler, egal welchen Provider sie nutzen, problemlos spielen können. Dafür der Telekom die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, ist ein wenig zu einfach. Ich war lange Zeit selber von solchen Problemen bei WoW betroffen (HanseNet-Kunde), letztendlich konnte aber nur Blizzard abhilfe schaffen, auch wenn man nach außen so getan hat, als ob die Provider es untereinander geregelt hätten.

Und ja, ich bin WoW-Spieler der ersten Stunde und weiß, wie chaotisch es war. Aber auch seites Funcom weiß man das und hätte problemlos etwas dagegen unternehmen können. Solche Ausreden wie "Mit einem solchen Anstrum hat niemand gerechnet!" kann man sich getrost schenken, die Verkaufszahlen lagen denen bestimmt vor.


----------



## Amorelian (24. Mai 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist aber Funcom verantwortlich dafür, daß die Spieler, egal welchen Provider sie nutzen, problemlos spielen können. Dafür der Telekom die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, ist ein wenig zu einfach. Ich war lange Zeit selber von solchen Problemen bei WoW betroffen (HanseNet-Kunde), letztendlich konnte aber nur Blizzard abhilfe schaffen, auch wenn man nach außen so getan hat, als ob die Provider es untereinander geregelt hätten.
> 
> Und ja, ich bin WoW-Spieler der ersten Stunde und weiß, wie chaotisch es war. Aber auch seites Funcom weiß man das und hätte problemlos etwas dagegen unternehmen können. Solche Ausreden wie "Mit einem solchen Anstrum hat niemand gerechnet!" kann man sich getrost schenken, die Verkaufszahlen lagen denen bestimmt vor.



Nein Funcom ist nicht für die Internet Infrastruktur in Deutschland verantwortlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Diese Probleme gab es bei so ziemlich jedem MMORPG Start bisher, die Telekom wird ihre Routerkonfigurationen ändern müssen oder Hardwareänderungen vornehmen müssen. Funcom kann unmöglich die Netzinfrastruktur aller Länder vorher überprüfen.

Arcor Kunden haben z. B. absolut keine Lags.


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Nein Funcom ist nicht für die Internet Infrastruktur in Deutschland verantwortlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sehe ich absolut genau so denn wofür steckst du T-Offlien den die knete in den arsch....
man könnte meinen dafür um VORHER über solche sachen informiert zu sein und das netz entsprechend auszurüsten....


----------



## starfither (24. Mai 2008)

gott bleibe bitte bei wow  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich habe solche wow abgänger schon die schnauze voll....kaum ist man im spiel kommen solche begriefe wie "noob"  im chat... oder toller text wie "lass uns hogger raiden".... ich wünschte mir nur noch das AOC 50% der spieler verliert und genau diese wow spieler gehen.....
nicht AOC ist schlecht sondern die spieler!!!! wen ich solche scheiss namen lese wie "butterkeks" da kommt mir galle wieder hoch!!!!! 

ich hoffe das AOC GENAU das gleich bild bekommen wie der thema ersteller um zu sehen wie schlecht doch AOC ist und wieder auf wow verschwinden und dort chark. erstellen wo persil heissen oder andere spieler noob nennen was TOTAL normal ist bei wow......
das war mein grund wieso ich wow vor 3 monate aufhörte.... keine hilfsbereitschaft.....kein zusammenhalt was gruppen angeht, ach fehlt heiler ich geh wieder..... und beleidigung wie am fliessband falls man was nachfragt!!!!

also BITTE wow spieler macht AOC nicht zu WOW 2 ich denke nach 1 monat werden diese beleidigungen und kinderspam zurückgehen und nur noch namen bleiben wo das hirn online war!!!!


----------



## mantigore666 (24. Mai 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Momentan sehe ich als Außenstehender nicht, wo man für die schwere Zugägnlichkeit an allen Ecken und Kanten entschädigt wird. Ich bin mitnichten ein WoW-"Fanboy", das Spiel hat genügend eigene Macken, aber was Funcom momentan abzieht, wäre mir keine 50 &#8364; wert. Etliche Spieler haben Verbindungsprobleme, falsche Keys in der Packung, es gibt zahlreiche Probleme mit dem Patchen und dann noch die grandiose Leistung in Bezug auf die ProOrder-Boxen und den EAs und dem Löschen und Sperren von Foren.
> 
> Sicherlich erwartet niemand, daß der Start eines MMORP reibungslos über die Bühne geht, aber Fehler zu machen, die andere schon mehrfach gemacht haben, ist keine saubere Arbeit, eigentlich hätte man doch aus diesen Fehlern lernen sollen.



stimmt, der start war mehr als holprig, aber du wirst ja beim auto auch nicht durch das anlassen des motors entschädigt, sondern durchs fahren. und da kann ich nur für mich sprechen, ich hab cremige 45 fps durchweg,
wenn laggs, dann mal ne SEKUNDE am tag, klar gibts noch clippingfehler, aber die hat wow heute noch....

entschädigt wird man durch spielmomente, die ihresgleichen suchen ...  wenn man an ein tal kommt, auf der anderen seite eine wahnsinns pyramide sieht und die dann auch noch komplett erklimmen kann...  sowas mein ich :-)

ich kann aber auch auf sowas verzichten und mich an z.b. gnomen in 8-tonnen-rüstungen erfreuen, der fantasie sind bekanntlich keine grenzen gesetzt. nur ehrlich gesagt, wer mit ner ballettausrüstung zum boxen kommt oder umgekehrt, ist fehl am platz und wird ausgelacht - und genau so ist es mit wow´lern,
die in aoc wow spielen wollen  ;-)


----------



## Stuma (24. Mai 2008)

Ich möchte nun auch mal was zum Thema sagen!

Das der Themenersteller hier so beschimpft wird, spricht für sich. (absolut kein Verständnis für solche Dummheiten)

Man kann doch wohl ohne jede Aggression über ein gemeinsames Hobby reden.

Die meisten dürften nun mal WoW-Umsteiger sein, weil:

-WoW nun mal ein wirklich gutes Spiel war
-WoW nach so vielen Jahren einfach vielen zum Hals raushängt


Ich bin auch so ein "Umsteiger" der die Faxen dicke hat von WoW, weil es einfach ausgelutscht ist.
AoC ist mal was neues - nichts was mich sofort begeistert, aber was neues halt.

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich etwas enttäuscht bin vom Game, aber das liegt sicher mit an meinem PC und der Tatsache, dass ich nur mit niedrigen Einstellungen zocken kann.
Und da kann mich das Spiel überhaupt nicht überzeugen.

Das Abarbeiten der Quests ist bisher auch noch keine Revolution - aber in Ordnung!

Allerdings - was ich bisher gesehen- und gespielt habe, kann mich von WoW nicht wirklich weglocken. (obwohl ich wirklich auf der Suche nach was Neuem bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Natürlich haben die Charaktere schicke Titten und geile Ärsche, aber das allein reicht mir nicht.

Zwei Chancen bekommt das Game auf alle Fälle von mir:

-mein PC wird aufgerüstet (wird eh Zeit)
-Die Chars werden über den 20sten Zirkel gespielt (da solls ja bedeutend besser werden)


Eins noch - lasst doch auch andere Meinungen zu
Toleranz steht uns allen gut!

Viel Spass beim zocken   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (24. Mai 2008)

Stuma schrieb:


> Natürlich haben die Charaktere schicke Titten und geile Ärsche, aber das allein reicht mir nicht.
> 
> Eins noch - lasst doch auch andere Meinungen zu
> Toleranz steht uns allen gut!



ähm ja, "titten und ärsche" .... jetzt versteh ich auch, wieso du von dem spiel
so wenig zu sehen kriegst : du schaust nur auf den hintern der spielerinnen fg

toleranz und meinung sind was tolles : AUSSERHALB des spiels, wenn ich ein
spiel spiele, braucht keine meine dummen "meinungs"äusserungen ingame.

teste das spiel und wenn du es nicht magst, lass es, so einfach funktioniert die welt ;-)


----------



## peebee (24. Mai 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Nein Funcom ist nicht für die Internet Infrastruktur in Deutschland verantwortlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dann informiere Dich bitte mal, wie die Realität aussieht. Das Problem ist nicht die Infrastruktur der Provider, sondern die des Hosts. Und wenn dieser keine gute Qualität an der Schnittstelle Host - Infrastruktur/Provider hat, kommen die Probleme. Genau das ist mehrfach seitenlang im WoW-Forum zusammen mit Bluepostern diskutiert worden. Im Falle WoW gab es massive Probleme zwischen Telia(?) und Arcor, später dann das gleiche Theater mit der Telekom und Hansenet. Im Falle von Arcor wurde dann auch bestätigt, daß Telia die Hardware und Konfiguration angepasst hat. Wäre das Problem auf Seiten des Providers, würden ja mehrere Seiten/Spiele nicht vernünftig funktionieren, was ja aber weder bei AoC noch bei WoW der Fall ist, bzw. war.

Wenn man sich mal anschaut, wer hier am lautesten schreit, daß doch bloß alle Kiddies bei WoW bleiben sollen, sind das die mit der schlimmsten Rechtschreibung hier. Seid ihr wirklich sicher, daß man euch bei AoC haben wollt? Jeder Spieler ist Teil der Community, also liegt es auch an ihm, dafür zu sorgen, daß soclhe Auswüchse, wie zur Zeit bei WoW Überhand nehmen, bekämpft werden. Bei WoW war es anfangs auch alles höflicher und freundlicher, bei AoC wird es mit Sicherheit auch schlimmer werden, ich kenne es nicht anders aus HdRO und Tabula Rasa.

Wenn es dann irgendwann mal eine vernünftige Trialversion geben wird, wird sich die breite Masse ein Urteil über das Spiel bilden können. Aber mal schauen, ob soetwas überhaupt geplant ist.


----------



## Flumm (24. Mai 2008)

Stuma schrieb:


> Ich möchte nun auch mal was zum Thema sagen!
> 
> Das der Themenersteller hier so beschimpft wird, spricht für sich. (absolut kein Verständnis für solche Dummheiten)
> 
> Man kann doch wohl ohne jede Aggression über ein gemeinsames Hobby reden.




Ach ich seh das locker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vorallem war viel lustiges dabei , die meisten haben gar nicht verstanden worum es geht. Besonders toll ist es, das anscheinend 50 %, nichtmal den ersten Satz gelesen haben.

Nun ich habe jeden Post durchlgelesen und muss sagen, dass ich es schade finde, dass es so frustreirte Leute gibt, die der Meinung sind jetzt hier gegen WoW hetzen zu müssen. Das war doch gar nicht der Sinn. Es sollte doch nicht über gut oder schlecht beurteilt werden, sondern den Leuten ie sich infomieren wollen geholfen werden.

Das hat auch nichts mit alleine Nachdenken zutun oder so. Es war Relase Tag und meine Erafhrung vom ersten Tag bis Stufe 16. Mehrfach geschrieben das man natürlich NICHT ein Spiel dadran vergleichen kann, ABER kann Prognosen abgeben und persönliche Befindlichkeiten.

Warum nun 50 % des Threats daraus besteht WoW Schlecht zu machen und über die Community herzuziehen versteh ich nicht ganz. Es ist doch klar das bei einem Game wie WoW iele schwarze Schafe bei sind.

Bei AoC ist es heute auch extrem. Ich zB spiele auf einem Pvp-RP Server. Gestern wars ja wie beschrieben sehr ruhig was Pvp angeht. RP wird gar nicht betrieben leider. 

Heute war im Chat die Hölle los, nur Beschimpfungen und Geflame.  Sehr viele 2 er Gruppen die einfach ind en Questgebieten die schwächeren Spieler getötet haben und das ohne RP Hintergrund. Auch nicht vereinzellt, sondern echt viel. Über deses verhalten enstand wieder im Chat gelfame und Gezottel..  Hab irgendwann dann einfach den Chat ausgemacht und nur Gildench angemacht.  Wenn ich ohne RP Hintergeund getötet werde, schreib ich den Spieler an und frage höflich nach wieso und weswegen. Bekomm ich ne RP antwort ok, wenn nicht kommt sein Name in mein Buch. Mit diesen Spielern werd ich keine Innis machen, keine Geschäfte ect. 

Ansonsten bin ich nun Lvl 18, hatte nur 3 Std Zeit und muss sagen, dass diese Startinsel hier langsam etwas ausgelutscht ist. 20 Lvl in einem Bereich , 10 mal in die Katakomben 10 auf die Insel 10 mal in den Norden .... tja ich bin gespannt was nun nach lvl 20 dann kommt. 

Ich war auch das erstemal in einem Battelfield, leider war dar so derp Lag, dass ich nicht sagen kann obs nun gut oder schlecht ist. Auf dem Server laufen die ersten fast 70 er rum (EA Zugang) und man bekommt meistens immer Hilfe.

Es sieht aber leider so aus, dass man eine Frage stellt im Chat. Die Frage zerissen wird und man als was weiß ich dargestellt wird und man dann von normlen Leuten angewhispert wird ud ne vernünnftige Antwort erhält.

Also die Leute die die Community von WoW zerreissen, so schlimm wie es gerade in AoC ist, hab ich es noch nie in WoW erlerbt. Sicherlich die glanz Zeiten der WoW Community sind vorbei, aber die AoC Community muss schnell dafür sorgen, dass man etwas mehr aufeinander achtet.


----------



## ra6nar03k (24. Mai 2008)

peebee schrieb:


> Dann informiere Dich bitte mal, wie die Realität aussieht. Das Problem ist nicht die Infrastruktur der Provider, sondern die des Hosts. Und wenn dieser keine gute Qualität an der Schnittstelle Host - Infrastruktur/Provider hat, kommen die Probleme.



Klar wenn ein Provider unter geschätzten sagen wir mal 100 in Europa Probleme mit dem Routing hat liegts bestimmt am Host. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier möchte ich doch mal wieder herrn Nuhr zitieren: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten"

btw hat sich mittlerweile rausgestellt das es an nem DTAG Router in Frankfurt gelegen hat weil der anscheinend wahrlos Packet ins nirvana geschickt hat


----------



## Stuma (24. Mai 2008)

mantigore666 schrieb:


> ähm ja, "titten und ärsche" .... jetzt versteh ich auch, wieso du von dem spiel
> so wenig zu sehen kriegst : du schaust nur auf den hintern der spielerinnen fg
> 
> toleranz und meinung sind was tolles : AUSSERHALB des spiels, wenn ich ein
> ...



Da haben wir ja schon so ein Exemplar!

Was genau wolltest du sagen?
Ich komm nicht ganz dahinter.
Konntest du meinen Text verstehen?
Bist du noch zu klein?
Lass doch deine Eltern mal ran, die schaffen das!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcdrake (24. Mai 2008)

Auch mal von mir ein kleines "Dankeschön" für diesen Thread.
Wenn man das ganze Genörgele hier raus nimmt, kann man als Aussenstehender ein wenig einen Einblick in AOC bekommen.

Meine Version bekomm ich erst am Dienstag und mein PC wird wohl ein wenig zu schwach sein.
Trotzdem konnte ich mir hier ein kleines Bild von dem Game machen.


----------



## miniprep (25. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab im November 07 einen AoC Beta Key bekommen und es getestet.

Kurz: Das Spiel ist eine vertane Chance. Schon bei AO und EQ/EQII waren Ladescreens für mich nervig, und was musste ich sehen: AoC hat Ladescreens und zwar nicht zu knapp. Egal ob Tag oder Nacht, schon beim Betreten einer Taverne (!!) - ewiger Ladebalken. Stadt rein/raus, erstmal laden. Neue Zone - laden und beim Hops zurück - laden. Wäh! Gerüchten zufolge wird jede Zone parallel angelegt sobald mehr als 100 Spieler drin sind. Nett, darf man dann auch switchen zwischen den einzelnen Zonen, da kommt Beam-Feeling auf, aber kein RP. Bei "epischen" Belagerungsschlachten Limitierung auf unter 100 Spieler? Is ja fast wie Alterac-Valley! Wie ich höre, ist selbst nach Release ab Lvl 40 stupides Grinden angesagt, ja wo samma denn oder besser wann samma 2000 oder 2008? Auch hatte ich in der Beta persönlich mehrmals dieses "Schlauchzonenfeeling" , so richtig weg vom Trampelpfad kommt man nicht. Über das Kampfsystem oder die Grafik kann man ja noch streiten, aber der Rest sind für mich leider "Gamebreaker", ich hab den Beta-Client dann vor nem Monat deinstalliert. Kaufen werd ich's mir definitiv nicht, da müsste FC schon das Normgerüst des Spiels neu designen, was nicht passieren wird.

Wie gesagt, is meine persönl. Meinung, bin mir sicher es gibt viele Ex UO, AO, EQ und was weiss ich was Spieler die glücklich damit werden, Meilenstein is leider keiner geworden. Wette nur, daß viele für die WoW das erste MMOG war und die nun AoC testen wieder zu WoW zurückwechseln werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich mach mal von allem Pause ...


----------



## mantigore666 (25. Mai 2008)

Stuma schrieb:


> Da haben wir ja schon so ein Exemplar!
> 
> Was genau wolltest du sagen?
> Ich komm nicht ganz dahinter.
> ...



ich konnte schon laufen, da warst du noch flüssig,
jetzt kann ich immer noch laufen und du bist überflüssig, schaffst DU das ?  ;-)

ich hab dir einen rat gegeben, das spiel ist nicht "anfangs schlecht" und wird
dann nach level 20 "supergut"...  das spiel IST klasse, von anfang an und so
gehts weiter - es wird nur noch besser.

...  aber vielleicht fragst du mal DEINE mom, was ICH damit meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (25. Mai 2008)

miniprep schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ehrlich...  ich versteh euch nicht ....  es ZWINGT euch ja keiner...  ich persönlich bin für jeden dankbar, der aus dem game bleibt - wenn es ihm denn nicht gefällt. (das mag fc als firma anders sehen g)

und das mit der pause hab ich auch gemacht, dann lotro gespielt, wieder pause und dann aoc angetestet und es ist - für mich - das richtige. für dich nicht ? super ! das freut mich sehr und ich wünsche dir viel spass bei einem anderen game.
warum nur kriegen das die anderen nicht hin, die hier nur so "vom hörensagen" rumflamen ?  ;-)


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. Mai 2008)

Mein Post bezieht sich nur auf den ersten, des Thread erstellers.




AoC bewertet:


- "Das Kampfsystem" Ist endlich Fordernd und nun kann mich kein depp mehr mit ein paar Tastenklicks killen, jetzt muss man sich mal anstrengen!
Und auch die schönen Fitality-moves



- "Quest Antworten im M.C. Verfahren."
Das macht mal richtig laune, denn es offenbart eine geniale Story, die bis jetzt von keinem MMO überbietet wird!
Klar gibt es viele töte 10 dies, bringe mir das, aber es gibt richtig geile und zur Atmosphäre beitragende Quest, zB. ein Dorf des Moragh Clans, da sind Menschen Krank da die Vanir (NPC-Gegner) Leichen in den Fluß dieses Dorfes geworfen haben und nun muss man die entfernen.
Und was man ganz besonders darauf hinweisen muss, in AoC wird dir gezeigt wo sich die sachen für die Quest befinden.



"Instannsierte Welt" ähm HALLO? Was willts du? willst du die Rechner und Server sprengen, Was sollen die bitte alles verkraften, bei der Grafikengine und ein weiterer Vorteil ganken mich in einer Instanz spieler, so gehe ich in die nächste (PvP server bezogen)


- Lags/Frames Das stimmt, da gibt es noch haufenweise Probleme, aber das werden bestimmt bald beheben (WoW war öfters damit geplagt)

-PvP HÄ? Wo lebst du denn? Auf meinem Server Asgard da geht es ab, aber derbste, meine Gilde ist mit der Heldenblut Gilde verfeindet, wenn wir uns sehen fliegen die Fetzen, da sind die BGs in WoW ein schlafmittel  (Open PvP), leider konnte ich noch nicht Arenen besuchen.



FAZIT:
AoC ist gut, sehr gut sogar, aber anders als WoW. Es ist eindeutig Schöner, was Grafik und Quest system angeht, es ist Schwerer (Questen und kämpfen) und endlich mal ein erwachsenes Universum.
AoC ist Anstrengend, besonders für Heiler und Tanks, aber das macht es umso spannender.
Und noch eins AoC hat noch keine Addons (ok bis auf zwei Hud UIs, da will ja Funcom noch nachbessern),  keine die dir halbe spiel Abnhemen und man nur noch ein paar Tasten drücken muss.
Wer bei WoW bleibt, mag halt einfache Spiele (sorry das ist meine Ansicht).


Edit: leider hat WoW sehr viele Spieler, aber so blöd es klingt, ich glaube WoW nähert sich dem Ende, nicht dieses Jahr, bestimmt auch nicht nächstes, aber bald!


----------



## Rikuray (25. Mai 2008)

Frage: wie siehts aus ich bin PvPler und kein Instanzen Freund (an die Betazocker) kann man im Endplay auch als nicht Instanzen Johnny gut PvP machen oder ist das da wie bei WoW also wer mehr in Inzen geht kann auch mehr PvP machen?


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. Mai 2008)

@Rikuray soweit ich gemerkt habe kann man in PvP erfahrung sammeln und Instanzen sind in AoC nicht so wichtig wie in WoW!


----------



## Mikokami (25. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe doch auch stark das Age of Conan niemals so die breite Masse ansprechen wird, schon jetzt laufen mir da eigentlich schon zuviele Deplatzierte rum, welche eine aus WoW bekannte Verhaltensweise an den Tag legen die viele, unter anderem auch ich, für ebenso stark fragwürdig wie niveaulos erachten, und durch ingame-massakrierung der Chars abstrafen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arnoldrimmer (25. Mai 2008)

Mich nervt zu Zeit nur eines im Chat wird jeder Grahalm mit WOW verglichen und das kotzt einem an. Leute wenn es euch keinen Spass macht dann geht wieder raus und zurück zu WOW!

Was ich geil finde durch die Zonen/ Instanzen ist es schnuppe wenn einer irgendwo Posen will usw...

Meine Frendin hat auch Blut geleckt und die kannt vor WOW kein Computerspiel.


----------



## Quesar (25. Mai 2008)

Ein wieder einmal sehr witziger Thread, der durchaus zu dem allgemeinen Bild von MMORPG-Spielern passt.

Auf der einen Seite wird ein wenig gemeckter auf der anderen Seite ohne Reflektion gelobt und ein Mist verzapft, der nicht mehr heilig ist.

Die Steuerung anspruchsvoll? Vielleicht für einen Bewegungslegastheniker mit Körperbehinderung ... ich muss häufiger die Tasten prügeln (exakt 3, die man irgendwie random klicken kann, einen Unterschied macht das nicht wirklich), statt irgendwelche Autoschläge zu setzen. Großartige Sache und auch total anspruchsvoll.

Dann wird über eine erwachsene Community gefaselt. Erwachsen? In diesem Spiel wird sich genauso bescheuert benommen wie in WoW. Im Channel liest man nur Mist und die achso erwachsenen Spieler scheinen zu großen Teilen geistig etwas zurück zu sein, ansonsten kann ich mir die Fragen nach dem Klettern im 30 Sekunden-Takt nicht erklären (wirklich, teilweise kamen die Fragen 2-3x die Minute). Natürlich werden die üblichen Nerds das nicht zugeben, schließlich kann man sich ja über das FSK18 von anderen Spielern abgrenzen und was ist denn toller als zu einer abgegrenzten Gruppe zu gehören? Ich halte es für extrem bemitleidenswert, wenn sich erwachsene Menschen über ein Computerspiel abgrenzen, bzw. ihre eigene Überlegenheit beweisen wollen ... viel trauriger geht es nicht.

Grafik? Natürlich, die Grafik ist toll, allerdings wurde hier offensichtlich auch die absolute Priorität gesetzt ... und trotzdem findet man problemlos jede Menge Bugs. Die deutsche Übersetzung ist schon im Startgebiet fehlerhaft, einige Items sind gar nicht übersetzt und die Quests (wie schon in WoW) teilweise arg frustrierend (Töte 30 Pikten, bei ca. 30 vorhandenen Mobs und ca. 100 Personen, die da herumlaufen ... eine Quest bei der man dem betreffenden Designer sehr, sehr weh tun möchte). Das Spiel wirkt unfertig und ich persönlich fühle mich ein wenig verarscht, insbesondere die Übersetzungsfehler hätten in einem Beta-Test auffallen müssen. Für >50 Ocken und 14€ im Monat verlange ich aber ein Spiel, das über Beta-Status hinaus ist - alles andere ist Abzocke.


----------



## Amorelian (25. Mai 2008)

Quesar schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Die Steuerung anspruchsvoll? Vielleicht für einen Bewegungslegastheniker mit Körperbehinderung ... ich muss häufiger die Tasten prügeln (exakt 3, die man irgendwie random klicken kann, einen Unterschied macht das nicht wirklich), statt irgendwelche Autoschläge zu setzen. Großartige Sache und auch total anspruchsvoll.
> 
> ...



Ab Level 40 sind es fünf Richtungen, dann kommt man mit drei Tasten nicht mehr hin.
Und klar kannst Du die gerne irgendwie random klicken, nur machst Du in AoC dann absolut keinen Schaden.

Da Du das schon nichteinmal kapiert hast, ist die Steuerung wohl doch schon zu anspruchsvoll für Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ra6nar03k (25. Mai 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Da Du das schon nichteinmal kapiert hast, ist die Steuerung wohl doch schon zu anspruchsvoll für Dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich glaubs auch aber ich glaub ihm wären 2 tasten noch zu viel^^


----------



## Quesar (25. Mai 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Ab Level 40 sind es fünf Richtungen, dann kommt man mit drei Tasten nicht mehr hin.
> Und klar kannst Du die gerne irgendwie random klicken, nur machst Du in AoC dann absolut keinen Schaden.
> 
> Da Du das schon nichteinmal kapiert hast, ist die Steuerung wohl doch schon zu anspruchsvoll für Dich
> ...



Okay, noch so jemand, der sich etwas einreden will. Ich habe es jetzt bis Lvl.27 ausprobiert und ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen wild random und achso gezielt. Natürlich kann ich mir aber auch einreden ein geiler Hecht zu sein, der es voll drauf hat aber dann doch bitte nicht mit der angeblich koordinierten Bedienung von lächerlichen 3 oder meinetwegen 5 Tasten. Kein Schaden mit der random-Variante ist auf jeden Fall völliger Blödsinn.

@ra6nar03k: Wieder mal ein Beitrag von dir, der bei mir extremes Fremdschämen auslöst.


----------



## Amorelian (25. Mai 2008)

Quesar schrieb:


> Okay, noch so jemand, der sich etwas einreden will. Ich habe es jetzt bis Lvl.27 ausprobiert und ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen wild random und achso gezielt. Natürlich kann ich mir aber auch einreden ein geiler Hecht zu sein, der es voll drauf hat aber dann doch bitte nicht mit der angeblich koordinierten Bedienung von lächerlichen 3 oder meinetwegen 5 Tasten. Kein Schaden mit der random-Variante ist auf jeden Fall völliger Blödsinn.
> 
> @ra6nar03k: Wieder mal ein Beitrag von dir, der bei mir extremes Fremdschämen auslöst.




Random draufklicken macht z. B. (je nach Klasse natürlich) zwischen 60 und 70 Schaden, wenn man in die Schilde haut noch viel weniger und Kombos ausführen (wofür man ja auf keinen Fall einfach random klicken darf) macht um die Level 40 herum zwischen 300 und 500 Schaden (mit einem Assassinen in diesem Fall).

Einfach mal das Kampflog anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Quesar (25. Mai 2008)

Amorelian schrieb:


> Random draufklicken macht z. B. (je nach Klasse natürlich) zwischen 60 und 70 Schaden, wenn man in die Schilde haut noch viel weniger und Kombos ausführen (wofür man ja auf keinen Fall einfach random klicken darf) macht um die Level 40 herum zwischen 300 und 500 Schaden (mit einem Assassinen in diesem Fall).
> 
> Einfach mal das Kampflog anschauen
> 
> ...



Über die Kombos rede ich ja gar nicht, das funktioniert ja wie auch in WoW oder anderen Spielen, anspruchsvoll ist das nicht. Es geht ja um die Dinge, die unterschiedlich sind und das sind die WoW-Autoangriffe, die in AoC eben durch random-Klickerei ersetzt werden können. Oder wo siehst du jetzt großartig höheren Anspruch?


----------



## Amorelian (25. Mai 2008)

Quesar schrieb:


> Über die Kombos rede ich ja gar nicht, das funktioniert ja wie auch in WoW oder anderen Spielen, anspruchsvoll ist das nicht. Es geht ja um die Dinge, die dann eben unterschiedlich sind und das sind die WoW-Autoangriffe, die in AoC eben durch random-Klickerei ersetzt werden können. Oder wo siehst du jetzt großartig höheren Anspruch?



Wo bitte muss ich in WoW eine bestimmte Richtungsreihenfolge von Angriffen einhalten, damit ein Angriff/Zauber ausgelöst wird? In WoW wartet man gemütlich darauf, dass ein cooldown endlich wieder bereit ist und klickt in der Zeit gemütlich die nächste Taste, um einen Angriff/Zauber auszuführen.

Die einzige Gemeinsamkeit ist, dass Kombos auch einen Cooldown haben.

Das System ist zwar nicht so anspruchsvoll wie z. B. die Game Mechanik in DAoC, aber sicherlich anspruchsvoller als die von WoW.

Hier nochmals, damit vielleicht auch Du es besser verstehst...:


Man kann in AoC folgendermassen einen Schlag aus verschiedenen Richtungen kommend ausführen:

Taste
-------
1 - Schlag von links oben

2 - Schlag von oben mitte

3 - Schlag von rechts oben

Q - Schlag von links unten (ab Level 40)

E - Schlag von rechts unten (ab Level 40)


Benutzt man diese Tasten allerdings einfach so, ohne vorher eine Kombo anzuklicken und dann erfolgreich auszuführen, dann machen diese Schläge kaum Schaden.

Daher klickt man vorher eine Kombo an (bzw. drückt die entsprechende Zahl auf der Tastatur dafür) und führt dann die Schläge aus, die die Kombo benötigt, um erfolgreich ausgeführt zu werden.

Low Level Kombos sind noch relativ einfach, beispielsweise muss man dafür nur aus einer Richtung schlagen, um diese erfolgreich auszuführen.

Mit vorranschreiten des Levels werden diese Kombos aber komplizierter und ab Level 40 muss man z. B. Schläge aus vier Richtungen ausführen, um eine Kombo erfolgreich abzuschliessen.


----------



## Theroas (25. Mai 2008)

Quesar, gönn den Spielern doch einfach mal, daß sie sich an etwas "neuem" erfreuen, auch wenn
das "neue" keine bahnbrechende Innovation darstellt. (Enthusiasmus könnte man es nennen -
es ist ja schießlich das "AoC Allgemein" hier)

Oder: Vielleicht fallen diese kleinen Neuerungen gerade deswegen so ins Gewicht, weil man vom
Marktführer (und nur diesen kennen die meisten Spieler) einfach gar nichts an Innovation erwarten
konnte, quasi entwöhnt ist.


----------



## DanCrow (25. Mai 2008)

Warum können die ganzen WoW-Junkies nicht einfach mal den Mund halten und akzeptieren, dass es auch andere Spiele mit einem riesen Potenzial gibt? Wenn es für euch nur die "Weltreligion" WoW gibt und ihr meint, dass alles an dem Spiel so toll ist, dann spielt es und nervt nicht die anderen. Diese ständigen WoW-Bekehrungsversuche nerven. Ich denke, dass ihr mit euren Egos nicht klar kommt, weil es sich jetzt herausstellt, dass eurer jahrelanges Pro-Gaming/Raiden einfach den Bach runtergeht. Keinen interessiert es mehr ob ihr Arena 3 oder T6 habt mit euren Chars. Jetzt kommen andere Spiele (ich denke WAR wird auch eine gute Alternative) und eure Items und Chars werden nach und nach nicht mehr gewürdigt. Viele wollen eben etwas anderes spielen. Ich werde AOC spielen (ein sehr gutes Spiel) und mir sicher WAR ebenfalls ansehen. Ich sage nicht das WoW schlecht ist. Es hat eben seinen eigenen Reiz und Charm. Mich nervt nur die Community, die immer meint auf anderen rumzutreten und sich selbst als Non-Plus-Ultra hinstellt. Akzeptiert es einfach: Es wird andere Spiele geben. Spiele die ebenfalls ihre Freunde und Fans finden werden. Ich finde das auch gut. So kann jeder entscheiden was er speilen möchte. Neue Spiele bringen Erfrischung auf dem Markt! Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als Stillstand. Wow bedeutet momentan Stillstand. Kein Wunder das etliche Elitegilden aufhören zu raiden. Ich wünsche allen viel Spaß die AOC spielen und sich später WAR ansehen.


----------



## arnoldrimmer (25. Mai 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Oder: Vielleicht fallen diese kleinen Neuerungen gerade deswegen so ins Gewicht, weil man vom
> Marktführer (und nur diesen kennen die meisten Spieler) einfach gar nichts an Innovation erwarten
> konnte, quasi entwöhnt ist.



Die einzige Innovation sind Nerfs wegen Arena, und mit Addon  kann man dann warscheinlich 50 Daily Quests machen..


----------



## LónêWòlf (25. Mai 2008)

/sign @DanCrow und Theroas.

Und noch eins Quesar, das system ist anspruchsvoll, ok nichtso anschrpuchsvoll wie das von Dark Messah and Might and Magic, aber für 50% der WoW zocker zu schwer, würde ich behaupten, denn einfach immer nur 3 tippen, brimgt es nichts, als nahkämpfer Klasse!


----------



## Belvasis (25. Mai 2008)

Will halt auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben. Nach 1 Tag intensiven Spiel, kann man schon mal ein kleines Fazit ziehen, denk ich.
Das Game an sich macht Spass und sieh auch wirklich toll aus. Ich spiele über meinen Laptop an
einem T-Mobile Hotspot, da ich beruflich unterwegs bin. Bisher hatte ich nicht ein Problem mit Lags, Verbindungsabbrüchen oder ähnlichem, also dahingehend verstehe ich nicht so richtig, wieso da so viele 
Probleme haben.
Was extrem nervt ist der Chat im Spiel. Man fragt sich ernsthaft ob das Spiel wirklich ab 18 ist. So einen permanenten dummen Sülz habe ich bisher noch in keinem Game erlebt. Und im Mittelpunkt steht immer die dämliche WOW Vergleicherei. Wie sinnlos ist das denn? Irgendwann muss doch jeder begreifen, daß man Äpfel nicht mit Birnen vergleichen kann. Ich spiele intenisv LOTRO, weil ich WOW schon länger aufgegeben habe...nicht weil es schlecht ist, sondern weil halt irgendwann die Motivation fehlt.
Die Herangehensweisen der Spiele ist völlig unterschiedlich und ich werde auch weiterhin bei LOTRO bleiben und nebenbei AoC zocken, wenn es die Zeit zulässt. Vielleicht ändert sich das ganze ja, wenn man nach Lvl 20 aus dem Startgebiet rauskommt, aber im Moment ist für mich LOTRO das bessere Spiel, was Rollenspiel etc. angeht. Aber jeder kann das sehen wie er will...nur bitte flamed doch damit nicht den ganzen Chat im Spiel 
voll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikuray (25. Mai 2008)

Mikokami schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch auch stark das Age of Conan niemals so die breite Masse ansprechen wird, schon jetzt laufen mir da eigentlich schon zuviele Deplatzierte rum, welche eine aus WoW bekannte Verhaltensweise an den Tag legen die viele, unter anderem auch ich, für ebenso stark fragwürdig wie niveaulos erachten, und durch ingame-massakrierung der Chars abstrafen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



es ist gut wenn viele verschiedene Leute spielen du musst das so sehen wenn es nicht viele Leute spielen geht FunCom pleite wie leider das Unternehmen wo ich sehr lange ein Spiel von spielte... ich denke um so mehr idioten in einem Spiel rumrennen um so lustiger wird es letzendlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (25. Mai 2008)

Also erstmal : Ich hab mir nun den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und bekam mich gar nicht mehr ein vor Lachen. Die WoW Fanboys fürchten, dass ihre Server leer sind und flamen was das Zeug hält und vergleichen Äpfel mit Birnen.

Da reden sie Funcom schlecht, weil es diverse Probleme mit bestimmten Providern gab und dass Funcom damit hätte rechnen müssen. Erm, wie war das noch bei WoW ? Servercrash alle 10min oder so hab ich in Erinnerung. Blizzard hätte sich auch drauf vorbereiten können, denn auch vor WoW gabs MMORPG´s wo genau die gleichen Probleme auftraten, sei es Daoc, EQ oder sonstwas.

Dem Threadersteller ist auch kein wirklicher glauben zu schenken. Level 16 erreicht man nach etwa 2-3 Std Spielzeit. Allein die ersten 5 Level macht man in wenigen Minuten. Dazu ist man mit Level 16 noch im Tutorial-Gebiet, also da passiert gar nichts. Erst ab Level 18-22 etwa kommt man ins eigentliche Hauptspiel, je nach dem wie schnell man die Storyquests abarbeitet. Mit Level 16 kann eigentlich keine Klasse besonders viel und der Schwerpunkt von AoC im Endbereich liegt eindeutig auf PvP, allerdings Open PvP d.h. jeder gegen jeden bzw. Gilde gegen Gilde.

Der Hauptpart liegt dabei in dem aufbauen von Gildenstädten die sich dann bekriegen können.

Momentan geht es auf einem PvP Server allerdings drunter und drüber da sich dort jede Menge möchtegern Rambos aufhalten die meinen jeden Low-Level Spieler umnieten zu müssen oder abzuwarten bis man in einen Kampf mit Monstern verwickelt ist.

Zu empfehlen ist daher ein RP-PvP Server. Hier verhalten sich die Spieler sehr gesittet und Leveln friedlich nebeneinander. Auseinandersetzungen gibts da nur, wenn man sich daneben benimmt und halt ein paar vereinzelte Ganker in den Low-Level Bereichen. Ich jedenfalls rannte schon einigen High-Levels übern weg und es mag einige WoW-PvP´ler erschrecken, keiner hat mich bisher umgehauen. Warum auch, auch wenn man einen bösen Charakter verkörpert haut man doch nicht alles um was einen über den Weg läuft.

Positiv ist auch die Kampfsteuerung die auf keinem Fall mit irgend einem MMORPG zu vergleichen ist. Wie gesagt gibt es die normalen Schlagtasten. Die Kombos werden allerdings offenbar falsch verstanden. Es handelt sich nicht um "Styles" die hintereinander geschlagen werden wie z.b. in WoW.
AoC ist sehr viel komplexer. Man bekommt bei Stufenaufstiegen halt neue Kombos dazu. Diese liegt man sich dann auf die Hotbar und mit Klick auf die Kombo oder Hotkey beginnt die Kombo. Es erscheint dann das Kombofenster wo die Schlagtasten angezeigt werden, die zu drücken sind. Am Anfang nur 1, auf höchster Stufe bis zu 5 Stück. Also z.b. für die Kombo "Furioser Schlag" muss man darauf dann "Schlag rechts" und "Schlag links" drücken.
Verdrückt man sich gilt die Kombo als gescheitert und der Cooldown Timer der kombo wird aktiviert. Stimmt die Tastenfolge wird die Kombo ausgeführt. Vor allem im PvP sehr komplex. da man auch auf den Gegner reagieren muss.

Negatives gibts trotzdem. So gibt es bisher ab etwa Level 55 wohl keinen Solo Content mehr. Lediglich Pinnwand Killquests stehen dann noch zur verfügung.

Ebenfalls negativ die enorme Hardwareanforderung, sofern man AoC in ganzer Qualität genießen will.

Ansonsten sollte mein Bericht wesentlich Aufschlussreicher als der des Threaderstellers sein. Ich spiele seit Freitag und bin momentan Level 36, Gildenmate spielt seit 1 Woche und ist Level 65. Beide sind wir bisher total begeistert und startprobleme hat jedes MMORPG.


----------



## Rikuray (25. Mai 2008)

Das war echt mal nen aufschlussreicher Text, und das meine ich ernst.
Erst dachte ich das Spiel ist echt nichts für mich aber durchs ganze lesen wird es so richtig Interessant.
Das einzige was mich stört ist der hass auf die WoWler ich denke mal jeder von euch spielte es mal so wie auch ich.. mir hat es keinen Spaß mehr gemacht dennoch denke ich diesen Hass auf die Leute zuhaben muss nicht sein.
WoW hatte anfangs wohl die heftigsten Probleme darüber brauch man nicht zu Diskutieren und es ist normal da kein Team sich darauf vorbereiten kann auf so einen Ansturm, allerdings hab ich nen bisschen angst das es auf meiner Möhre nicht läuft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nkL (25. Mai 2008)

Eodeyn schrieb:


> Es war ja mal wieder klar das so ein "Unnützer" Thread eröffnet wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




warum wir alles mit wow vergleichen?  weil wow bisher die meisten spieler in seinen bann(positiv und negativ) gezogen hat und es nach vielen meinungen, das beste game bisher ist.
ausserdem sind die meisten nutzer dieses forums wow-spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (25. Mai 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also erstmal : Ich hab mir nun den ganzen Thread durchgelesen und bekam mich gar nicht mehr ein vor Lachen. Die WoW Fanboys fürchten, dass ihre Server leer sind und flamen was das Zeug hält und vergleichen Äpfel mit Birnen.
> 
> Da reden sie Funcom schlecht, weil es diverse Probleme mit bestimmten Providern gab und dass Funcom damit hätte rechnen müssen. Erm, wie war das noch bei WoW ? Servercrash alle 10min oder so hab ich in Erinnerung. Blizzard hätte sich auch drauf vorbereiten können, denn auch vor WoW gabs MMORPG´s wo genau die gleichen Probleme auftraten, sei es Daoc, EQ oder sonstwas.
> 
> ...



der bericht gefällt mir sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ich denke mal das der content über lvl 55 per patch nachgereicht wird, auch das war
in anderen *hüstel* mmorpgs auch so  :-)
geplant ist von funcom jedenfalls, das man ohne grinden auch solo lvl 80 erreichen kann,
aber ich denke mal im moment ist das noch nicht so.

bei dem thema, der "rusher", der es in 4,5 tagen geschafft hat, lvl 80 zu erreichen, hat
sicher nur ein drittel des games gesehen...  echt arm find ich ;-)


----------



## Kryos (25. Mai 2008)

Bis Level 40 "saust" man nur so durch AoC. Erst dann fehlen bischen die Quests und es geht merklich langsamer und man hat mehr lauferei für recht wenig XP. Grinden, also stur Monster klopfen die 1-2 Level unter einem sind, ist sehr effektiv, was ich ätzend finde weil langweilig. Feld der Toten ist dann für 2-3 Level das einzige Questgebiet. Ob es später besser wird weiss ich nicht, bin 45 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wollte ich nur mal kurz angemerkt haben. Wer über Motivationsprobleme redet sollte also schon 40+ sein. Bis dahin geht es in AoC extrem flott und locker vorwärts.

Um mal mit WoW zu vergleichen. Düsterbruch wurde nachträglich reingepatcht weil es fast keine Lev60 Instanzen gab bzw. diese so schwer waren (Scholomance war beinhart) das die Leute da nur mit 10 Leuten rein sind, dann keine Quests abschließen konnten. Blizzard hat dann Scholo und Strat generft und verhindert das man mit 10 Leuten in 5er Instanzen geht (bzw. mit 15 Leuten in 10er wie UBRS). Bei den Amis sogar wurde sogar Maraudon (das beim EU Launch von WoW schon eingebaut war) nachgepatched weil es ne Questlücke in dem Bereich gab. Endgame in WoW war anfangs NUR Molten Core und Onyxia. Endgame wird also sicher per Patches erweitert.


----------



## tzwen (25. Mai 2008)

Das große Problem im WoW - AoC Vergleich liegt meiner Meinung nach darin, dass viele das jetzige WoW als Basis nehmen ohne daran zu denken das auch WoW mal klein angefangen hat. 


MfG tzwen


----------



## Stancer (25. Mai 2008)

Eben, ein MMORPG entwickelt sich immer weiter. Schaut euch mal an wie Daoc beim Release ausschaute und wie es heute ausschaut. Wenn man Screens nebeneinander hält denkt man es sind 2 verschiedene MMORPG´s

Auch WoW musste sich erst entwickeln und war bei weitem nicht so perfekt wie sich manche Fans behaupten. Ich hab es selbst bei Release gespielt und es gab ne menge Bugs und auch waren sehr viele Instanzen noch gar nicht freigeschaltet. Teilweise fehlten noch ganze Gebiete


----------



## EmJaY (25. Mai 2008)

Alle die hier blöd AoC flamen und es mit WoW vergleichen wollen sollen mal an den WoW Start zurückdenken.
Hhm wenn ich das hier so Llese waren die meisten warscheinlich net dabei.

Es waren ebenfals viele Skills verbuggt und es gab auch einiege Abstürze.Teilweise waren die Zustände richtig Krass und wenn ihr von Content labert denk dran das es damals als 'höhste' Instanz UBRS gab!Onyxia funzte net richtig und wurde mehrmals gepatcht.

Das erste BG kam Monate nachm release!Bei AoC hat man zu Anfang gleich mehrere Spielmodi.

Die 10k Ping explosionen haben nur T-Offline nutzer(1&1 auch) da in Frankfurt ein Knotenpunkt überlastet ist zu stoßzeiten.
Derartige probleme gab es auch bei WoW und net nur einmal in 3 1/2 Jahren WoW Geschichte.

Das einziege was bei WoW direkt am Anfang besser war ist das Gilden/Friendlistmenü und die Chatfunktionen.Aber sowas wird immer erst nach und nach verbessert.Erst mit Patch 2.4 gab es ja wieder verbessrungen an der Friendlist.

Ich kann Stancers beiträge nur unterschreiben.Denk einfach mal nach bevor ihr was schreibt.

I'M Out! EmJaY


----------



## Sefer (25. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es amüsant, wie sich hier die die beiden Fraktionen, von AoC und WoW Fanatikern, sich gegenseitig anflamen. 

Nur weil die AoC Fans nicht damit klar kommen, dass ein neues Spiel in einem Genre mit dem Marktführer im selben Genre verglichen wird.

Sowas gab es ja noch nie!!! Ich besorg mir nen Anwalt!!!

Man kann ja nich einfach z.B. Ureal Tournament und Quake vergleichen... Oder Final Fantasy Spiele mit anderen rundenbasierenden Rollenspielen... Wer würde denn auf so ne schwachsinnige Idee kommen?

Dieser Thread sollte helfen Spieler zu finden, die neues erleben wollen, was es in WoW nicht gibt, zu beschreiben... Natürlich gibt es auch Negatives, dies überwiegt ja nun nicht...

Kaum wird etwas Negatives gesagt, dreht ihr genauso am Rad, wie viele WoW Fanatiker hier (zum Glück nicht alle, da es ja auch welche gibt, die den Sinn des Threads verstanden haben), das Ihr nicht besser seid, wie ihr Euch immer darstellt. Und erwarte deswegen schon, dass es sinnlose Kommentare hageln wird...


Ich kann leider die Vorteile und Nachteile von meiner Sicht nicht beschreiben, da ich es nicht Spielen werde, da ich einfach nicht auf die Zeit, in der AoC spielt, abfahr...


Ich wünsche allen die sich die richtigen Post durchgelesen haben und sich für AoC antesten entschieden haben, viel Spaß...


MfG Sefer


----------



## Laxera (25. Mai 2008)

Eodeyn schrieb:


> Es war ja mal wieder klar das so ein "Unnützer" Thread eröffnet wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum nicht mit WOW vergleichen? das ist schließlich der branchenprimus und das maß aller dinge im MMO bereich (wenn wer nein sagt dann muss er sich fragen warum die meisten aller MMO spieler WOW zocken und blizzard marktführer im genre ist)

sicher gibt es sachen (z.B. story die schwer vergleichbar ist) aber der rest ist vergleichbar.


----------



## fischerman (25. Mai 2008)

DANKE DIR GOTH 

du sprichst mir aud der SEELE ;o)


----------



## Stancer (25. Mai 2008)

Warum man die Spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen kann ?

Es ist so als wenn man nen Geländewagen mit nem Kleinwagen vergleicht. Beide haben Stärken und sind auf ganz bestimmte Dinge zugeschnitten. Es sind beides Autos aber hast schonmal jemals in der Fachzeitschrift nen Vergleich von Geländewagen gegen Kleinwagen gesehen ?

Das einzige was WoW und AoC gemein haben, ist dass es MMORPG´s sind und das einzige was ein Vergleich als Ergebnis bringen würde, wäre dass AoC anders als WoW ist. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist muss jeder selbst herausfinden !!!


----------



## ra6nar03k (25. Mai 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es ist so als wenn man nen Geländewagen mit nem Kleinwagen vergleicht. Beide haben Stärken und sind auf ganz bestimmte Dinge zugeschnitten. Es sind beides Autos aber hast schonmal jemals in der Fachzeitschrift nen Vergleich von Geländewagen gegen Kleinwagen gesehen ?



menno ich wollte den auto vergleich bringen mir sind nur keine passenden auto typen eingefallen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mantigore666 (25. Mai 2008)

Laxera schrieb:


> warum nicht mit WOW vergleichen? das ist schließlich der branchenprimus und das maß aller dinge im MMO bereich (wenn wer nein sagt dann muss er sich fragen warum die meisten aller MMO spieler WOW zocken und blizzard marktführer im genre ist)
> 
> sicher gibt es sachen (z.B. story die schwer vergleichbar ist) aber der rest ist vergleichbar.



also bei diesen "argumenten", das "die meisten" wow spielen oder das wow "branchenprimus" ist,
fällt mir immer der vergleich mit den fliegen ein...  die ja auch millionenfach einen geschmack
vorgeben fg ach ja, 10 millionen jemals angelegter accounts ergeben noch lange nicht ebensoviele
spieler, ich denke auch mein vor jahren gekündigter account dümpelt noch in dieser statistik :
das ist eine gängige praxis grosser unternehmen ;-)

wow hat marketingtechnisch etwas "richtig" gemacht : es hat auch noch die letzte dumpfnase aktiviert,
indem es versucht hat, ALLE arten von onlinespielern unter einen hut zu kriegen. das ist gut für blizz,
aber nicht für jeden spieler...  

nun kommt ein spiel (egal ob lotro, tabula rasa oder aoc), das sich eben NICHT zum "spielplatz für
alle" machen will und genau deshalb kann man diese spiele nicht miteinander vergleichen.

wow ist der golf unter den onlinespielen und wir werden sehen, was aoc vergleichbar wird... auf jeden
fall sieht es bisher so aus, als wollte fc eben nicht in der golfklasse spielen gg


----------



## Käthe (25. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube das größte Problem ist, dass hier jeder ein Hardliner ist.
Ob WoW oder AoC. Ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun,
als gegenseitig zu flamen. 
Nur ganz wenig objektive Meinungen und zu viele, welche geistigen Dünschiss verzapfen.
Bei manchen Leuten, kann die WoW-Community froh sein, dass diese gewechselt haben.
Die AoC-Com hingegen, kann nur traurig sein, dass man sich mit solchen Leuten den Server teilen muß.
Kann den hier keiner mal was vernünftiges schreiben?!

Mich würde interessieren, wie schlimm der Unterschied zwischen deutscher Fassung und der UK-Fassung ist.
Also falls man sich es kaufen sollte, ob man es bereut wenn man die deutsche Version hat.


----------



## EmJaY (25. Mai 2008)

Spielt halt das was euch spaß macht.
Wie es Mantigore666 bereits sagte ein Spiel muss und kann nicht jeden gefallen.

Nur warum beleidigt ihr Spieler die nicht euer Spiel spielen und verbreitet Halbwahrheiten?

@ Käthe 
Es gibt keine großen Unterschied.Nur 5 von 50 Todesstoßanimationen wurden abgeändert.


----------



## Käthe (25. Mai 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Spielt halt das was euch spaß macht.
> Wie es Mantigore666 bereits sagte ein Spiel muss und kann nicht jeden gefallen.
> 
> Nur warum beleidigt ihr Spieler die nicht euer Spiel spielen und verbreitet Halbwahrheiten?
> ...




Also ist es nicht sonderlich "verlustreich" wenn man keine Lust hat eine englische Fassung zu bestellen?!


Achja, und genau was Du da angeschrieben hast, so kommt es hier einem echt vor.
Man könnte auch statt:"Welches Spiel ist besser"
"Wer hat den grösseren..." nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mcdrake (25. Mai 2008)

Käthe schrieb:


> Ich glaube das größte Problem ist, dass hier jeder ein Hardliner ist.
> Ob WoW oder AoC. Ihr habt nichts besseres zu tun,
> als gegenseitig zu flamen.
> Nur ganz wenig objektive Meinungen und zu viele, welche geistigen Dünschiss verzapfen.
> ...


Du schreibst, was ich schon länger denke.
Meinereiner ist hier, weil man sich mit dem COMPUTEC-Account anmelden kann und ich mich nicht extra wo anders registrieren wollte.
Ich spiele seit UO verschiedenste MMORPGS und wollte mir in diesem Thread einfach Informationen holen, wie sich das Spiel denn so spielt. Und was muss man feststellen?
Zu 80% werden Anschuldigungen und Zurechtweisungen hin und her geschmissen.

Klar kann man WOW und AOC nicht unbedingt vergleichen.
Aber die Unterschiede (Kampftechniken, Rassen, Berufe) kann man hier doch zivilisiert darstellen.. oder eben anscheinend eben doch nicht.

Wäre schön, wenn es Back to Topic gehen würde.


----------



## AngelusMortifer (25. Mai 2008)

wie will man als wowler oder exwowler bitte sehr ein anderes Spiel vergleichen mit WoW?
WoW Raidcontent miterleben und sagen ja ich hab nu aoc bis unter lvl 20 gespielt und da muss ich sagen mein 70er wow char macht mehr spass.
Man sollte doch erstmal alle Facetten eines Spiels kennen bevor man es vergleicht.


----------



## EmJaY (25. Mai 2008)

Käthe schrieb:


> Also ist es nicht sonderlich "verlustreich" wenn man keine Lust hat eine englische Fassung zu bestellen?!
> Achja, und genau was Du da angeschrieben hast, so kommt es hier einem echt vor.
> Man könnte auch statt:"Welches Spiel ist besser"
> "Wer hat den grösseren..." nehmen
> ...




Es gibt keine 'UK' Version indem Sinne sondern eine EU Version das ist ja das schöne.Man kauft sich diese und kann halt die Sprache einstellen die man kann.Man muss also um AOC unzensiert genießen zu können kein englisch in kauf nehmen.


----------



## Käthe (26. Mai 2008)

Aha, hört sich schonmal prima an.
Hast Du einen Link, wo man diese Version bestellen kann?


----------



## Bellthane (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab zwar AOC noch nicht gespielt, da ich mir schon einige teuere Spiele gekauft habe und diese meine Erwartungen in keinster Weise erfüllt haben. Daher werde ich warten, bis es eventuell mal eine Trial-Version geben wird.

Zu dem Vorwurf den viele hier stellen, dass AOC um einiges besser ist als WOW kann ich nur sagen, dass dieser vollkommen falsch ist.

Es ist nunmal so, dass man die beiden Spiele absolut nicht miteinander vergleichen kann. WoW gibt es seit 3 Jahren, hat dadurch auch eine schlechtere Grafik, diese gibt es auch, weil Blizzard auch Leuten mit schlechteren PCs die Möglichkeit geben möchte, WOW zu spielen. Funcom setzt dagegen auf eine moderne Grafik und schließt somit viele Spieler aus. Zudem zielt Blizzard auf einen vollkommene andere Zielgruppe ab als AOC.

Wow hatte es zum Start auch noch schwerer, da man nicht so eine massive Anzahl an Spielern erwartet hat. Ich erinnere mich dabei nur an das Interview mit den Entwicklern, die gesagt haben, sie erwarten eine Spieleranzahl von ca. 1 Million. WoW sprengte schon zum Start die erwartende Anzahl. Bei AOC wird es wohl auch so gewesen sein.

Zudem wird man noch sehen ob AOC im Endcontent mit WOW vergleichbar ist. Ihr werdet schon sehen, dass es am Ende in AOC auch nur um Equipment, Gold etc. gehen wird. Es ist nunmal der elementare Sinn eines MMOs, dass man viel tauschen muss um Gold zu bekommen, bzw. viel Zeit investieren muss, damit man besser als alle anderen wird. Das Kampfsystem wird mit der Zeit auch sicher langweilig, da, so hab ich das zumindest verstanden, für ein Kombo immer die gleichen Tasten gedrückt werden müssen.

Zudem würde ich nicht sagen, das AOC in Instanzen schwerer ist, da es auch für dieses Spiel bald Addons geben wird. In WoW gab es diese früher auch nicht, nur hat man sie halt nacheinander entwickelt, um die Bossfights einfacher zu gestalten und auch für Leute schaffbar zu machen, die nicht so viel Zeit investieren können bzw. wollen.

Schlussendlich kann man die 2 Spiele nur mäßig miteinander vergleichen, da sich die Spiele an zwei verschiedene Zielgruppen richtet. Wow ist für ein jüngeres Publikum gemacht und spricht auch Frauen an. Von AOC traue ich mir jetzt einfach zu sagen, dass es durch die blutigere Grafik und das brutalere Gameplay eher die 18+ Generation der Männer anspricht.


----------



## Sashael (26. Mai 2008)

Hm ... hab mir jetzt nicht wirklich alles komplett durchgelesen, aber finde doch schon mindestens zwei Kritikpunkte an AoC.

1) Das völlig offene PvP. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob sich irgendjemand hier noch an das gute alte Ultima Online erinnert, aber die hatten schon so ein PvP. Jeder haute jeden und zum Schluss heulten alle. Super Idee, die in den meisten MMORPs nur auf optionalen PvP-Servern benutzt wurde. Warum? Weils einfach ein Motivationskiller hoch zehn ist, wenn irgendwelche Bekloppten durch die Lande ziehen und alles killen, was nicht bei drei am Horizont verschwunden ist. Viel Spass dabei, aber alleine aus diesem Grund werd ich AoC wohl nicht zocken. Wenn ich PvP zocken will, spiel ich UT. In 9 von 10 Fällen handelt es sich nämlich bei den oben genannten Bekloppten um eine Gruppe gelangweilter Idioten, denen es scheissegal ist, ob sie mit ihrem bescheuerten Verhalten anderen den letzten Nerv und Spielspass rauben.

Und dann gibts ja noch ...

2) Äh ... 1 Woche und schon auf Level 65? Und dann kann ich mich mit oben erwähntem Open PvP beschäftigen? Also nix für ungut, aber ich persönlich mag es, wenn ein Spiel mich für eine Weile fesselt. Und MMOs sind eigentlich per Definition darauf ausgelegt, den Spieler für lange Zeit zu beschäftigen. Denn je länger jemand spielen muss(!) um etwas zu erreichen, desto länger bleibt er mir als zahlender Kunde erhalten. Oder was meint ihr, warum in WoW die Greifen/Windreiter/etc. erst dreimal um jeden Baum fliegen der auf dem Weg vom Start zum Ziel liegt? Natürlich kann man das auch übertreiben, wie es in WoW geschieht. Aber bei einem Spiel, das kaum jemand kennt (deswegen auch keine Levelguides), in einer Woche auf 65 von 80 Leveln zu kommen, find ich bedenklich. Oder sollte man sich dann besser darüber freuen, dass man 44 € bezahlt und im Freimonat das komplette Spiel einmal gesehen haben kann, um es dann wie ein beliebiges Offline-Game in die Ecke zu packen?

Naja, hab echt überlegt ob ich es mir hole, aber nach den Kommentaren der Befürworter von AoC habe ich mich nun dagegen entschieden. WoW nervt schon etwas, aber diese PvP-Geilheit der neuen MMOs nervt mich als grossen Fan von PvE (in anderen Spielen auch als Koop-Game bezeichnet) noch viel mehr. Ich mag halt gern mit anderen Leuten ZUSAMMEN gegen irgendwelche NPC-Monster vorgehen, anstatt mir mit jedem dahergelaufenen Möchtegern ein tödliches Duell zu liefern.

Sashael


----------



## HE.Râre (26. Mai 2008)

Sashael schrieb:


> Hm ... hab mir jetzt nicht wirklich alles komplett durchgelesen, aber finde doch schon mindestens zwei Kritikpunkte an AoC.
> 
> 1) Das völlig offene PvP. Ich weiß ja nicht, ob sich irgendjemand hier noch an das gute alte Ultima Online erinnert, aber die hatten schon so ein PvP. Jeder haute jeden und zum Schluss heulten alle. Super Idee, die in den meisten MMORPs nur auf optionalen PvP-Servern benutzt wurde. Warum? Weils einfach ein Motivationskiller hoch zehn ist, wenn irgendwelche Bekloppten durch die Lande ziehen und alles killen, was nicht bei drei am Horizont verschwunden ist. Viel Spass dabei, aber alleine aus diesem Grund werd ich AoC wohl nicht zocken. Wenn ich PvP zocken will, spiel ich UT. In 9 von 10 Fällen handelt es sich nämlich bei den oben genannten Bekloppten um eine Gruppe gelangweilter Idioten, denen es scheissegal ist, ob sie mit ihrem bescheuerten Verhalten anderen den letzten Nerv und Spielspass rauben.
> 
> ...



zu Punkt 1: es gibt auch PvE-Server , keiner zwingt Dich das du auf einen PvP-Server spielst. (man hat auch auf einem PvE-Server später die Möglichkeit PvP zu veranstalten )

zu Punkt 2: natürlich gibt es Leute die schnell leveln, aber auch das ist kein GRUND über das Spiel herzuziehen. Bei WoW gab es das auch !


----------



## feyja (26. Mai 2008)

> Von AoC traue ich mir jetzt einfach zu sagen, dass es durch die blutigere Grafik und das brutalere Gameplay eher die 18+ Generation der Männer anspricht.



Das kann ich einfach mal so nicht bestätigen. 
Ich hab zwar keinen süßen Gnom gespielt und auch kein Heiler (zumindest zum Ende von WoW), wie sonst alle anderen Frauen, sondern einen Feraldruiden , aber ich find AoC richtig gut.
Spiele jetzt ein Wächter und freu mich sogar wenn ich ein Fatality bekomme und der Bildschirm schön rot ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir gefällt es extrem, dass man mit jeder Kombi eine andere Angriffsreihenfolge klicken muss und ärgere mich dann über meine eigene Blödheit, wenn ich es wieder schaffe eine oben, rechts Kombi auszuwählen und es wieder ins Gegnerschild prallt oder die Kombi in den Sand gesetzt habe, weil ich sie an sich schon auswendig konnte und ich ein Reihenfolgefehler hatte(Kombi sieht so aus dann man den Spell anklicken muss und dann die feste Angriffsreihenfolge (oben, rechts, links und später auch unten links und unten rechts) nachklicken muss, wenn man es versiebt , hat man cd, aber nur autohitdmg gemacht, ergo muss man die richtige Kombi auswählen, die am wenigsten auf die Schilder geht und dann auch noch die Reihenfolge einhalten um max dps zu fahren[besser als nur drauf zu achten dass nicht Zerfleischen und der Blutungseffekt und Feenfeuer nicht ausläuft und n guten ping haben, dass man max dps Fährt] ).
Auch die Kolisionsabfrage ist superspannend, da man nicht so schnell hinter einem abhauenden mob hinterherlaufen kann, sondern sich die Spieler richtig positionieren müssen.
Ich bin schon superneugierig wie der Endkontent wird und wie die Boss konzipiert werden, wenn es Kolisionsafragen und kein direkt Heals gibt.
Mein Freund spielt ein Mitrapriester und zu ihm kann ich sagen, dass es mal eine sehr spannende Heilklasse geworden ist, dass öde klick den Maulwurf von WoW ist hier ja abgeschafft worden. Priester besitzen nur noch AE-Heal, Grp Heal und Kegelheal (was vor einem ist) und das alles als Hots. Aber wenn die Hots auf den Spielern draufsind macht der Priester solange mehr dmg. 
Das mit dem negativ angesprochenden Zoning kann ich nur sagen, dass es nur minimal stört, und gerade da ich denke, dass man mit den Preis des Zonings mehr Spieler erkauft. WoW hat die Spielerflut mit 100 verschiedenen Servern gelöst, AoC mit Zonen. Die Kapazitäten müssen riesig sein, da, wenn man schaut  das in der eigenen Map jeder Mob überfarmt ist und es aber in Tortage eine nichtzählbare Menge von gleichen Maps vorhanden sind, in Khopshef einer der 3 lvl 20-30 Gebieten 5 Maps offen sind und jede so voll  das fast mehr Spieler wie Mobs vorhanden sind.


----------



## Knallfix (26. Mai 2008)

Käthe schrieb:


> Aha, hört sich schonmal prima an.
> Hast Du einen Link, wo man diese Version bestellen kann?


http://www.okaysoft.de/ zb, aber momentan ausverkauft.
spielegrotte.de dürfte das auch haben, kenne den laden aber nur vom hören.

allerdings ...
sobald man das startgebiet verlassen hat, soll es sehr Denglisch werden.
everquest 2 bei release läßt grüßen.
erfordert noch einiges an arbeit.

spiels in englisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zum wow vergleich ...
naja...
spammt die blizzard foren das ihr eine fsk 18 version wollt ...
sexy nackte zwerginnen die mit ihren beharrten brüsten jeden schwulen nachtelfen um den verstand bringen.
orks vierteilen, trollen die zähne ziehen usw usw
dann brauchts kein aoc mehr ...


----------



## Nordmann 78 (26. Mai 2008)

Belvasis schrieb:


> Liebe Leute, das ist wiedermal ein Thread der völlig albern ist. Warum kann sich nicht einfach jeder ein Bild davon machen wie das Game ist und dann entscheiden, ob er es nun mag oder nicht. Diese ewigen Vergleiche mit WOW sind doch so abgestanden und überflüssig. Und wenn jemand fünf 70er in WOW hat, sucht er sicher nach Alternativen und das ist doch auch gut so.
> Ich spiele WOW  und auch LOTRO und nun schau ich mir AOC mal an. Was ich bisher gesehen habe, ist nett, reisst mich aber auch nicht vom Hocker. Vor allem das Balanceing gerade am Anfang ist saumäßig finde ich. Da rennen die Level 5 Skorpione die man braucht zwischen Level 11 Fleischfressern rum, die dann auch gleich zu dritt auf einen losgehen...lol...sowas kenne ich aus keinem der anderen Spiele. Aber mal schauen was da noch so kommt.
> Für mich ist es zur Zeit nicht vergleichbar mit WOW oder LOTRO, weil einfach der Anspruch bzw. die Herangehensweise im Spiel ganz anders ist. Es ist eher so wie ein Diablo2 Online, find ich.




ICH finde es toll das endlich mal jemand das spiel mit wow vergleicht und einige sich dem anschließen und vernünftigen, nachvollziehbaren scheiß posten damit ich mir ein bild von age of conan machen kann.

was ist dein ziel?
mich kotzt es einfach an, ständig irgendwelche meckerer sehen zu müssen die meinen über den thread urteilen müssen.

da muss ich jetzt echt 7 seiten lesen von denen gerademal ein bruchteil der user sinnvolle vergleiche anstellen.

mir ist scheißegal ob der poster erst level 16 oder level 20 ist, es ist der anfang vom spiel und der anfang vom thread, der sinnvoll erweitert werden könnte.

beides sind onlinerollenspiele und beide haben dasselbe spielprinzip und beide spiele haben im kern ähnliche quests und bei beiden geht es darum einen immer höheren level zu erreichen.
ich könnte jetzt mehrere beispiele nennen.

hört endlich auf zu behaupten, das die beiden spiele nicht vergleichbar sind.


ich freue mich auf mehr berichte, auf jemanden, der mir endlich mehr sagen kann als "öhhhh, wow ist ja viel besser" (ich persönlich kann wow nicht lange zocken, da es mir zu monoton in einer zombiewelt voller strikt nach plan laufender spieler geworden ist) oder "aoc ist genial".

ich bin kurz davor es mir zu kaufen, aber es fehlt noch etwas.


----------



## Stancer (26. Mai 2008)

Naja mein Gildi hat ziemlich viel die Woche gespielt. Aber Level 80 hat einer in 4,5 Tagen geschafft !!! Aber nur stumpfes Power Gaming. Und mal ehrlich ist das in WoW anders gewesen ?

Den ersten 70er nach BC gabs nach 24 Std. Und wie lang der erste bis Level 60 gebraucht hat ka, werden aber auch nicht so viel gewesen sein.

Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin sich so durch zu drücken, aber jeder spielt halt wie er will.


----------



## _Gringo_ (26. Mai 2008)

Also ich würde es ja mal gerne ausprobieren, hab aber keine Lust mir das Spiel zu kaufen und direkt ein Abo zuzulegen da ich ja auch noch den WoW Account zahle.
Gibts irgendwie ne 10-Tage-Probeversion von AOC?


----------



## Shênya (26. Mai 2008)

Hab mir nun lange überlegt AoC auch anzufangen, hatte da so meine Bedenken. Wenn ich dies hier alles lese - wow. Zudem wird mir wow langsam zu eintönig.

Ich denke ich hol mir das heute und werd mal reinschnuppern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man sieht sich.


----------



## Grimmrog (26. Mai 2008)

Naja ich finde, wow ist eben sehr entspanntes SPielen, wenn man nicht gerade raided, oder PvP amcht, geht alles ziemlich easy von der Hand, und man könnte es auch mit nur einer gehirnhälfte Spielen. Andere games dagegen brauchen schon 90-100% aufmerksamkeit, das ist halt "anstrengender".

WoW ist halt bissle wie "mensch ärgere dich nicht" whrend AoC eher Monopoly ist, dem einen Macht das Mehr Spaß, dem andern das, aber es SPielen mehr ersteres, wiels einfacher und weniger "stressig" ist.


----------



## Beniah (26. Mai 2008)

Eodeyn schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ein Frage von meiner Seite aus: Warum wollt ihr zum Teufel alles mit WoW vergleichen??



Weil WoW 11 Mio Abonenten hat und daher die Meisten von WoW aus wechseln werden. Darum.


----------



## Beniah (26. Mai 2008)

_Gringo_ schrieb:


> Also ich würde es ja mal gerne ausprobieren, hab aber keine Lust mir das Spiel zu kaufen und direkt ein Abo zuzulegen da ich ja auch noch den WoW Account zahle.
> Gibts irgendwie ne 10-Tage-Probeversion von AOC?



Wenn du es kaufst gibts 30 Tage gratis.


----------



## Bengram (26. Mai 2008)

Beniah schrieb:


> Wenn du es kaufst gibts 30 Tage gratis.



Wenn du es kaufst gibt es [...] gratis. ah ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amorelian (26. Mai 2008)

Knallfix schrieb:


> ...
> allerdings ...
> sobald man das startgebiet verlassen hat, soll es sehr Denglisch werden.
> everquest 2 bei release läßt grüßen.
> ...



Es ist bei weitem nicht so schlimm, wie es in EQ2 Jahre lang war, in AoC ist der ein- oder andere Questtext mal englisch, das ist aber relativ selten der Fall. Ausserdem hat man in AoC dann trotzdem nicht das Problem, dass man die Questsmobs nicht findet, da die Orte ja auf der Map gekennzeichnet sind und die gesuchten Mobs nicht {SQL_Prefetch(Data(234xyz)...}MobName oder so heissen, wie in EQ2 ja lange vorgekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Webi (26. Mai 2008)

LónêWòlf schrieb:


> FAZIT:
> AoC ist gut, sehr gut sogar, aber anders als WoW. Es ist eindeutig Schöner, was Grafik und Quest system angeht, es ist Schwerer (Questen und kämpfen) und endlich mal ein erwachsenes Universum.
> AoC ist Anstrengend, besonders für Heiler und Tanks, aber das macht es umso spannender.
> Und noch eins AoC hat noch keine Addons (ok bis auf zwei Hud UIs, da will ja Funcom noch nachbessern),  keine die dir halbe spiel Abnhemen und man nur noch ein paar Tasten drücken muss.


@LónêWòlf: Thx. Das hat mich bewogen mir auch mal AoC zu besorgen


----------



## Markon78 (26. Mai 2008)

Also von meiner Warte aus, hab ich nach 2,5 Jahren WoW komplett
eingemottet. 
Nicht nur die AoC Welt sondern auch die Geschichte, Rassen, Klassenvielfältigkeit und immer stärker werdender Anspruch seine Klasse zu beherrschen sind für mich bisher einzigartig in der MMO Welt.

Nicht zu vergessen, dass die Kombos immer anspruchvoller werden.
Also bei 2er Kombos bleibts nicht....ToS haben schon als Lvl 50 ne 4er Kombo drin und auch ansonsten gibts viel anspruchsvollere Themen (meiner Meinung nach zumindest) als in WoW.
Bis Level 40 waren die Instanzen/Quests auch einigermassen "leicht" zu schaffen, wobei es ab der Kanalisation und/oder Tordelbachs Grab schon kniffliger wird (meiner Erfahrung nach)...da muss der Tank auch
schon mal 3 Mobs halten wovon 1 AoE hat und der Healer dadurch mehr Arbeit hat usw....


----------



## Drakonis (26. Mai 2008)

Dann gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu. Ich habe WoW im Raid-Content gespielt mit 5/7 Tage die Woche Raidabend. Bin dann zu Lotro gewechselt und habe mit dem EA angefangen mit AoC.

Ich bin jetzt Stufe 49 was noch gutes Mittelmaß ist. Stufe 80 nach einer Woche, ich denke das es möglich ist, wenn man viel Zeit on und am grinden ist. Aber wo liegt da vergleichsweise der Grindrekord bei WoW? ich glaube dort ist 1-70 auf unter 40h. wer seinen char schnell auf 80 bringen will, wird das schaffen, wer aber noch bischen content mitbekommen will, ist mit sicherheit länger beschäftigt.

Alles was auf Tortage dem Einsteigergebiet ist, dient dazu, euch dem Spiel näher zu bringen und eine gute stimmung zu verbreiten. die gesprochenen quests fand ich persönlich zumindest sehr stimmungsvoll. den einblick, den man dort vom späteren spiel bekommt, ist aber teilweise ein falscher. das ganze gelade zwischen den häusern und zonen nimmt ab, weil man länger in einem gebiet beschäftigt ist als beispiel.

zum PvP: PvP ist auf entsprechenden PvP- und RP/PvP-Servern überall, außer in den 3 Hauptstädten und Tortage. Bei den PvE-Servern nur in den Grenzkönigreichen. Ich bin in einer recht großen Gilde auf Asgard, dem dt. RP/PvP-Server. Wir haben Bündnisse, NAP's und Krieg mit einer Gilde. Ich lvl größtenteils solo und habe damit keine Probleme. Ab und zu treffe ich auf einen Feind (Gildenkrieg) und dann gehts rund. Ich laufe an 10 Stufen höheren vorbei, ohne das ich pausenlos gegankt werde. genauso laufe ich auch an lvl 30er vorbei, ohne diese umzuhauen. ich glaube sowas nennt man fair play.
neben dem open-pvp gibt es noch verschiedene pvp mini games wie ctf, lms

RP: in der Kurzen zeit war ich bisher schon auf 2 RP-Events, eines unserer Gilde, eines einer befreundeten. Man mag es kaum glauben, aber es gibt tatsächlich RP-Gilden auf einem RP-PvP-Server.

Questen: Das Questen geht leicht von der hand, da man immer das zielgebiet angezeigt bekommt, bzw die richtung, wenns in einem anderen gebiet ist. also kein langwieriges suchen im internet. Dummer weist das ganze Quest-system noch bugs auf. Da ich bisher in jedem gebiet jede quest die ich bekommen konnte, versucht habe abzuschließen, weis ich von 4 quests, die nicht funktionieren. das sind 1-2% schätze ich mal.


Handwerk: Mann kann alles Sammelberufe erlernen ab stufe 20 und 2 herstellberufe ab stufe 40. die berufe erweitern sich nur über quests, bei denen man bestimmte rohstoffe sammeln bzw. bestimmte sachen herstellen muss. ein berufssystem nach punkten (150/375) wie in wow gibt es nicht.

spielwelt: Das spiel is tin zonen aufgeteilt, wie wow auch (scherbenwelt als zone betrachtet z.b.). zustzlich werden diese zonen bei zu hoher spielerzahl instanziert. das sit vorteilhaft beim questen und wenn man ganks aus dem weg gehen möchte.

instanzen: es gibt singelplayerinstanzen, die man allein oder in gruppe machen kann und welche die nur allein gehen. ab den wilden landen kommt dann die erste gruppeninstanz im lvl bereich von lvl 37-42
die instanzen und gegner sind teilweise verbuggt. mansche stehen z.b. rum und machen garnix (da wurde wohl die ki durch nen stück brot ersetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

gildenstadt: sehr schönes feature. wir sind kräftig am sammeln in der gilde, um unsere stadt auszubauen. wir haben schon einen großteil der häuser erichtet. mauern usw. fehlen aber noch. um sich die dimension vorzustellen, würde ich sagen, das die stadt später die ausmaße von Darnassus haben wird.
die gildenstädte haben bestimmte stufen und ab einer bestimmten stufe der stadt, darf man um pvp-burgen in den grenzkönigreichen kämpfen.
die benötigten mats sind enorm, glaube um die 1500-1700 sandstein und holz beispielsweise für stufe 1. die resourcenrespawn beträgt ca 1resource aller 10 min und eine quelle kann maximal 10 resourcen beinhalten.

Support: ist momentan leide runter aller sau. ich habe gestern eine page eröffnet und war platz 458. am morgen udn abends Platz 256. wenn man sich den petition counter so über den tag ansieht, scheint der manchmal aber garnicht geringer zu werden. in dem fall hat wow die nase vorn.

Addons: Wird es in AoC nicht geben, UI-Mods ja. aber keine agro/damagemeter und dergleichen

Kampfsystem: da ich einen necro spiele, habe ich nichts davon. stören tut es mich nicht, und wer damit nicht klar kommt, kann sich immer noch einen caster erstellen. dieser bekommt dann ab stufe 50 das spellweavning (noch 1 lvl bis zum zauberweben). ich habes in der gilde bei nem priester gesehen. der spruch geht über eine minute. es regnet steine vom himmel, die sich dann zu statuen aufbauen usw. sehr beeindruckend. nen lvl 53 necro wollts auch probieren, fällt aber immer vorher tod um.


Fazit: Aoc hat mich vom ersten tag an überzeugt. Das Spiel hat in meinen augen ein riesen Potential nur Funcom muss jetzt schleunigst in gang kommen, um die bugs schnellstmöglich auszubügeln.


----------



## Belvasis (26. Mai 2008)

@Nordmann 78
Also ich finde es ja völlig legitim, daß man wissen will, wie das Spiel ist. Da habe ich auch aus meiner Sicht beschrieben. Was mich aber ankotzt ist, daß alle denken, sie müssen jetzt auf WOW rumhacken und jedes kleine Detail vergleichen und auswerten. Ich kann Dir sagen, daß mir AoC durchaus gefällt. Es sieht schick aus und ist abwechslungsreich gemacht. Die Nacht Quests sind sehr motivierent und erzählen eine gute Geschichte, sind aber Einzelspieler Missionen.
Ansonsten sehe ich schon große Unterschiede zu WOW. Sicher die Quests ähneln sich und man versucht im Level aufzusteigen, aber es gibt große Unterschiede, zumindest am Anfang. Da wäre zum einen das Thema Handwerk, was komplett fehlt. Geldverdienen beschränkt sich somit auf looten und das verkaufen von gefundenen Dingen. Das Inventar ist fest vorgegeben, für meine Begriff zu klein und lässt sich nicht vergrößern. Die Vergabe der Skills ist halbherzig. Man muss einen Skill vollmachen, bevor man den nächsten anfängt. Man kann so oft sterben wir man will, es hat keinen Einfluss auf die Rüstung, man muss also nichts reparieren. Es gibt keine Ruf bei unterschiedlichen Fraktionen, zumindest bisher (bin aktuell Level 18) nicht. Es gibt nur ein Startgebiet, was das aufbauen eines Twinks sicher etwas zäh und langweilig macht. Das Kampfsystem fordert mehr Aufmerksamkeit, ist aber am Ende auch nicht so aufregend, das mag sich ändern, wenn die Kombos ins Spiel kommen. Wie gesagt für mich läßt es sich am ehesten mit einem Diablo2 Online vergleichen, als mit WOW, LOTRO etc.
So hoffe, daß war nun mehr zum Thema...
Achso eins noch, und das erklärt vielleicht auch, warum mich der WOW Vergleich so nervt...der Chat im Spiel ist ein einziges Geflame zu diesem Thema und man fragt sich wirklich ob all 18 oder älter sind...das ist schon ziemlich ätzend.


----------



## Môrticielle (26. Mai 2008)

Flumm schrieb:


> - Das Kampfsystem ist etwa ganz anderes. Man entscheidet zwischen links, mitte, rechts beim Schlagen + div. Kombos. Dabei muss man darauf achten, dass man bei den kombos wiederum die richtige Richtung auswählt.
> 
> Bedeutet also, man schautwo hat der Gegner seine Deckung offen ( ist keine Makierung ) , aktiviert eine Kombo welche ind iese Richtung geht oder einen normalen Schlag.


Ein Problem für den typischen WoW-Nahkämpfer würde es sein, daß er nicht total dämlich durch die Gegend hüpfen und irgendwo hin hauen könnte und trotzdem noch treffen würde, oder wie blöde links-rechts-rum um den Gegner rennen, damit dieser sich ihm nicht zuwenden kann. Diese Spielchen funktionieren in AoC nämlich nicht, da es erstens eine Kollisionsabfrage gibt (was das um den Gegner rennen mühsam und langsam macht) und das Kampfsystem eine genauere Positionierung zum Gegner verlangt, als bei WoW. Der sog. "Skill" (pers. Anmerkung: ololol!), also dieses blöde Rundrumrennen und Hüpfen, versagt bei den Kämpfen in AoC total. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drakonis (26. Mai 2008)

> Da wäre zum einen das Thema Handwerk, was komplett fehlt. Geldverdienen beschränkt sich somit auf looten und das verkaufen von gefundenen Dingen. Das Inventar ist fest vorgegeben, für meine Begriff zu klein und lässt sich nicht vergrößern. Die Vergabe der Skills ist halbherzig. Man muss einen Skill vollmachen, bevor man den nächsten anfängt.



mit lvl 18 hast du keinen einblick weiter. siehe meinen beitrag vorher. das inventar kann z.b. durch einen beutel erweitert werden. den kann man in tortage für viel geld im nachtmodus in der taverne kaufen. handwerk ab 20/40. was meisnt du mit skillvergabe? die talente oder die fahigkeiten wie schleichen?


----------



## Sashael (26. Mai 2008)

HE.Râre schrieb:


> zu Punkt 1: es gibt auch PvE-Server , keiner zwingt Dich das du auf einen PvP-Server spielst. (man hat auch auf einem PvE-Server später die Möglichkeit PvP zu veranstalten )
> 
> zu Punkt 2: natürlich gibt es Leute die schnell leveln, aber auch das ist kein GRUND über das Spiel herzuziehen. Bei WoW gab es das auch !



Ah ... ok. In den vorigen Posts kam das eben nicht so rüber. Da hiess es nur, dass PvP immer und jederzeit möglich ist und teilweise Gruppen rumrennen und ganken. 

Ich finde es aber trotzdem bedenklich (nur meine persönliche Meinung), wenn ich in einem MMO das Ende der Levelstange so schnell erreichen kann. Ich möchte halt für mein Geld schön lange beschäftigt sein. Sonst kann ich ja gleich bei Offlinegames bleiben, die ich in 1-4 Wochen durchzocke und dann in den Schrank stelle.

Sashael


----------



## Kryos (26. Mai 2008)

Das AoC instanziert ist hat im PVP riesen Vorteil. Wenn man auf nen Ganker stößt - wechselt man einfach die Instanz - schon ist man ihn los. Nutzen nur zu wenige.


----------



## Jinntao (26. Mai 2008)

Seit Erscheinen von WoW war ich dabei (genau genommen seit der Beta). Ich  hatte 3 High-End Lvl 70er und war immer begeistert von WoW. 

Man hatte immer extrem viel zu tun, konnte sich räumlich in der Welt orientieren (ich wusste ohne Karte wo es was in welchem Gebiet gab) und das Gruppensyste, war schön dynamisch.

Zum "Chaos"-Start von AoC: Wie bei jedem MMO war der WoW-Start auch sehr chaotisch, ich erinnere mal an Warteschlangen von über 2 Stunden um sich einloggen zu können in der Launch-Phase und jede Menge Bugs (wie z.B. das "Knien-bleiben" wenn man looten wollte, nicht funktionierende Quests etc..).

Nach 3 Jahren WoW hatte ich jedenfalls einfach genug vom Spielsystem. Mir war alles nicht abwechslungsreich genug, ich hatte keine Lust mehr auf daily-Quests und Markenfarm-Runs in Kara. Das in Endgame die zusammengefarmte Ausrüstung mehr und mehr Spielentscheidend wurde, fand ich nur noch langweilig. Hätte ich nicht aufgehört zu spielen, hätte ich genau gewusst, was meine Aufgaben in den nächsten Wochen sein würden (also wo ich was zu farman habe).
Zuletzt hatte ich außerdem mit niemandem mehr etwas zu tun (abgesehen von meinen Gildenmitgliedern), da random-Gruppen selten mal schnell und effizient was gebacken bekommen haben und der Umgangston absolut nieveaulos war.

Jetzt AoC: Zunächst ist natürlich die Grafik der Hammer. Auch wenn ich mir nicht alle Details leisten kann, ist die Spielwelt superschön. Die Größenverhältnisse zwischen Spielern, Gebäuden und Objekten sind stimmig und die Effekte fügen sich toll ein. Außerdem genieße ich es, zu sehen, was durch meine Aktionen passiert. Ich war es satt 10 mal auf einen gegner zu schlagen, der dann umkippt und sich auflöst. Wenn ich von rechts schlage, will ich dass der Gegner da auch blutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man erlebt endlich die Story richtig mit, Questtexte werden vorgelesen (und sind super synchronisiert). Vor allem aber hat man nicht das Gefühl, eine Sache nach der nächsten zu grinden. Natürlich sammelt man in der regel auch Items X und tötet Gegner Y, aber es wirkt alles nicht so aus der Luft gegriffen wie bei WoW, sondern jede Aufgabe hat ihre Berechtigung. Nur als Beispiel: Wieso soll ich Startgebiet der Blutelfen in WoW denn Manawyrm und Bachtatzen töten? Klar, jemand hätte es gern, aber wieso? In AoC gibt es immer eine plausible Erklärung, z.B. wurde eine Blockade über den Hafen von Tortage verhängt, so dass weder Fischer noch Piraten auslaufen können. Somit fehlt es der Bevölkerung an Nahrung (die es zu besorgen gilt) und die Stimmung unter den Piraten ist schlecht und entlädt sich in Aggressionen gegen die Statdbevölkerung (was bestraft werden muss).
Auch das Feeling mein Leveln ist anders. Bei WoW habe ich zuletzt Quests mit den Gedanken "oh man, 20 Mobs X killen, ich renne zu X/Y, muss dan 30 Mal Taste 1 und 20 Taste 2 drücken und dazwischen 6 mal reggen" angenommen.
Bei AoC bekommt man kaum mit das man eigentlich gerade grinded. Man metzelt mit System, man muss aktiv blocken, man kann ausweichen und auch flüchten (was meistens klappt). Und das mit jeder Klasse, nicht nur Magier und Schurken, die mit sprinten entkommen können. Aja, zu den Zauberklassen: Auch die spielen sich anders: Man kombiniert schon früh viele Sprüche und man muss nicht ständig auf Mana warten, die Regeneration geht recht fix. 

Ich hab jetzt viel mit WoW verglichen, aber wie gesagt, da komme ich her und ich war auf der Suche nach einem neuen Spiel, das ich jetzt gefunden habe. Atmospärisch finde ich AoC deutlich dichter, das Leveln macht um ein Vielfaches mehr Spaß, die Story finde ich besser und das Kampfsystem macht jeden Kampf spannend. Dazu kommt dass die Zugangsbegrenzung von 18 Jahren die Community (hoffentlich weiterhin) angenehmer macht; bishern störten nur wenige unsachliche Flames die Chats; und das waren die von ehemaligen WoW-lern angestossenen Diskussionen ob AoC oder WoW jetzt besser sei. Ich kann AoC nur uneingeschränkt empfehlen - jedem der mindestens 18 ist und dessen Rechner das auch mitmacht.

@ Rikuray: Tasten 1-3 zum schlagen. Und natürlich kanns du dich damit noch bewegen. Man kann mit der Maus laufen bzw. mit WASD. Ich hab die Schlagtasten auf Alt-1,2,3 gelegt (als Priesterin) und kann immernoch im Laufen schlagen, wenn ichs brauche.


----------



## Mordred32 (26. Mai 2008)

Ich sehe das aus meine sicht so:

+  Grafik gut auch mit einem einiger Massen Rechner (PIV D945, 2 GB, 7600GT / 30-40 FPS Medium)

+  Connection und Verfügbarkeit sehr gut beim Start im vergleich zu WoW omg

+  Quest und Story sehr gut / wow auch gut 

+  Keine Kiddys und herumgeflamme noch nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  / WoW kann man mit pokemon Club vergleichen mitlerweile

+ Kampfbewegung und Kampfsystem sehr gut ausgeklügelt / WoW OKA (One Klick Action)

+ Wechel von Mehrspieler und Solo Spieler Mode / WoW in manchen Gebieten Lag Überflutung


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

- Pre Order Ankündigung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

- Instanzielle Gebiete / ich hoffe es ändert sich da Guild Wars in sollchen Sachen um längen Besser ist und kostenlos dazu auch.

- Halbfertige Sprachübersetzungs Ausgaben. 

- Gruppen Optionen

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Im ganzen sehe ich es so das AOC momentan auf dem Wege zu Guild Wars hinschländert und hoffentlich noch die Kurve bekommt da muss WoW keine Angst bekommen vor Konkurrenz das überlassen wir doch dann lieber Warhammer.

Ich spiele AOC da WoW mir nichts mehr bieten kann bis zum Update das die Blizzard Leute leider alles Kaputt gemacht haben und alles viel zu schnell geht, aber das ist ein thema für sich. AOC wird mih jetzt erstmal begleiten meine Prognose wird sein spätestens ende des Jahres / Anfang nächstes Jahr ohne Online Gebühr


----------



## Rojan (26. Mai 2008)

achja, wie wow im lowlvl auch fixen manareg hat und einem beim ersten char die quests überhaupt nicht nach blödem abgegrinde vorkommen.

total subjektiv alle hier, erst recht ragnaroek, der aoc fanboi :>


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

da ich ja jetzt alles schön mit schwulen unsexuellen farben erklärt gekommen habe, was ich vorher nicht wusste, muss ich auch sagen das meine subjektive meinung auch ist das es wesentlich mehr "lauf"- und "hol-mir-das"-quests gibt als in wow


----------



## Schniebel (26. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> da ich ja jetzt alles schön mit schwulen unsexuellen farben erklärt gekommen habe, was ich vorher nicht wusste, muss ich auch sagen das meine subjektive meinung auch ist das es wesentlich mehr "lauf"- und "hol-mir-das"-quests gibt als in wow



nein das siehst du falsch von den quests her ist das in etwa so zu vergleichen

AOC= Töte den Einen..., töte auch den anderen ach was TÖTE SIE EINFACH ALLE
WOW= Öhm?? Fange die Hasen XD

Leute schmeißt eure WOW CDs weg verkauft euren account für 1&#8364; bei ebay und kauft euch ein vernümpftiges MMORPG = AOC

wer noch keine 18 ist mhm nun ja... Fragt mutti ob sie es euch holt XD

und für alle die noch nicht überzeugt sin Hier noch was: AOC vs. WOW


----------



## Schniebel (26. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> da ich ja jetzt alles schön mit schwulen unsexuellen farben erklärt gekommen habe, was ich vorher nicht wusste, muss ich auch sagen das meine subjektive meinung auch ist das es wesentlich mehr "lauf"- und "hol-mir-das"-quests gibt als in wow



nein das siehst du falsch von den quests her ist das in etwa so zu vergleichen

AOC= Töte den Einen..., töte auch den anderen ach was TÖTE SIE EINFACH ALLE
WOW= Öhm?? Fange die Hasen XD

Leute schmeißt eure WOW CDs weg verkauft euren account für 1&#8364; bei ebay und kauft euch ein vernümpftiges MMORPG = AOC

wer noch keine 18 ist mhm nun ja... Fragt mutti ob sie es euch holt XD

und für alle die noch nicht überzeugt sin Hier noch was: AOC vs. WOW


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

Schniebel schrieb:


> und für alle die noch nicht überzeugt sin Hier noch was: AOC vs. WOW



made my day^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Netskater (26. Mai 2008)

ra6nar03k schrieb:


> made my day^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wart mal das Gebiet nach Tortage ab.

Von 40 fps auf 7 in 0,1 sekunden, und das dauerhaft^^ = unspielbar..und nein woanders hab ich keine lags - das Gebiet nach lvl 20 ist nicht optimiert.


----------



## Amorelian (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Wart mal das Gebiet nach Tortage ab.
> 
> Von 40 fps auf 7 in 0,1 sekunden, und das dauerhaft^^ = unspielbar..und nein woanders hab ich keine lags - das Gebiet nach lvl 20 ist nicht optimiert.



Auf den Rechnern einiger Leute mag das der Fall sein Netskater, allerdings läuft es bei sehr vielen auch absolut flüssig.

Khemi = Gebiet nach Tortage (Screenshot aus der Beta als AoC noch nicht ganz so flüssig lief wie jetzt):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Mai 2008)

Schniebel schrieb:


> wer noch keine 18 ist mhm nun ja... Fragt mutti ob sie es euch holt XD


Ja, dann haste wieder irgendwelche 14- oder 15-jährigen, denen jedesmal einer abgeht, wenn sie 'nen Fatality sehen. Und die dich dann anwhispern und vollwhinen, wenn du sie im PvP umgeholzt hast, weil sie mit der Niederlage nicht anders umzugehen wissen und sie hier keine Sprachbarriere wg. nicht vorhandener Fraktionsgrenze haben.

Bitte bitte nicht. Nicht nochmehr pupertierenden Kiddies in AoC. Das was man jetzt ständig im OOC liest, reicht schon, um ihn gleich auszublenden.


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

Netskater schrieb:


> Wart mal das Gebiet nach Tortage ab.
> 
> Von 40 fps auf 7 in 0,1 sekunden, und das dauerhaft^^ = unspielbar..und nein woanders hab ich keine lags - das Gebiet nach lvl 20 ist nicht optimiert.



ich bin schon 40 und hab immer noch 30 frames


----------



## Big Tank (26. Mai 2008)

Tazmal schrieb:


> diese frage kannst du dir selbst benatworten.
> 
> Passen flugmount zu der Conan geschichte?



Woher solle er das wissen???


----------



## Big Tank (26. Mai 2008)

Kann man in AoC springen? Beispielsweise auf einen Felsen


----------



## dart0r (26. Mai 2008)

Ja, WoW dominiert schon das gesamte MMO. Aber von WoW werd ich auch nicht weggehen, das Spiel ist einfach zugut, klar, mal abwarten bis AoC besser wird und neue inhalte bekommt dann kann man das in paar Monaten/Jahren auch von AoC sagen, aber zurzeit ist WoW einfach eine Macht. Da ich zurzeit kein bock auf WoW habe spiele ich AoC und es macht echt viel Spaß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ra6nar03k (26. Mai 2008)

ja kann man


----------



## Amorelian (26. Mai 2008)

Big schrieb:


> Kann man in AoC springen? Beispielsweise auf einen Felsen



Ja, wenn dieser Felsen nicht zu hoch ist schon.


----------



## EmJaY (26. Mai 2008)

Klasse wie mir hier wieder alle erzählen wollen wie es in oder nach Tortage war, auch meine FPS zahl erfahre ich hier.Gut das es andere Spieler gibt die mich immer draufhinweisen wie schlecht AoC bei mir läuft da brauch ich mir keine eigenen Gedanken zu machen denn alles wichtige wird mir hier mitgeteilt.

ironie off.

Sicher gibt es bei einem MMO Probleme 3 tage nachm Release aber ich konnte bisher gut spielen und hatte kaum begegnungen mit Bugs und dann waren es keine Nennenswerten.
Ich hab die Rohstoffsammelquest machen können, bin mitlerweile Waffenschmied und es gab bisher KEINE Fehler bei der Destinyquest.
In unser Gildenstadt stehen auch schon 3 Gebäude.
Alles wichtige funktioniert bis auf die 'Kaufmänner' die wurden deaktiviert wegen ner Exploidmöglichkeit.

Wenn ihr was bemängeln wollt an AoC bemängelt die Gilden/Friendlistoptionen aber erzählt uns AoC spielern net wie gut oder schlecht das Spiel auf unseren Systemen läuft oder wie schlecht unser Spiel ist was uns Spaß macht.


----------



## Shênya (26. Mai 2008)

Mal ne kleine Frage. Sind die Rassen verfeindet oder leben alle so, dass jeder jeden verkloppen kann / keiner keinen ausser in pvp gebieten? Hab bisher auf der homepage und communitysite geschaut aber darüber nicht viel gefunden.


----------



## EmJaY (26. Mai 2008)

Nein die Rassen sind untereinander net verfeindet.
Es gibt KEINE Frakionen.Gildenpolitik/Diplomatie ist hier also wichtig.


----------



## Shênya (26. Mai 2008)

Sehr gut. Alles was ich bisher sah auf den pages / trailer / hier hört sich sehr gut an. Dass nichts perfekt ist ist logisch da man ned nach 3 tagen release das gelbe vom ei haben kann. Aber ich freue mich auch sehr auf die quests, neuen gebiete und kämpfe auf den reittieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ungeduldig auf uhr schaut*


----------



## Rojan (26. Mai 2008)

ragnaroek, die verlinkung deines banners ist fehlerhaft. da hat sich ein dreher eingenistet.


----------



## Stancer (26. Mai 2008)

Es kommt auf den Server an wo man spielt :

PvP = Man kann jeden anderen Spieler angreifen, der nicht zur eigenen Gruppe oder Gilde gehört

PvE = man kann niemanden angreifen

Culture PvP =Man kann nur die anderen Völker angreifen. Als Cimmerer z.b. kann ich nur Spieler mit dem Volk Aquilonier oder Stygier angreifen.

Von dem Culture PvP gibt es allerdings momentan nur einen Server.


----------



## Abrid (26. Mai 2008)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es kommt auf den Server an wo man spielt :
> 
> PvP = Man kann jeden anderen Spieler angreifen, der nicht zur eigenen Gruppe oder Gilde gehört



falsch - man kann auch gildenmitglieder angreifen, nur die eigene gruppe nicht
hat mich auch gewundert, da ich gestern jemanden aus meiner gilde getroffen habe und er rot war und erst als wir in group gingen war er blau


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (26. Mai 2008)

Dürfte ich mal wissen wieso man AoC nicht mit WoW vergleichen darf? Wir vergleichen ja keine Offline Games mit Online Games. Oder Bananen mit Kiwis... Sondern festkochende Kartoffeln und mehligen Kartoffeln.... 

Ich finde das AoC alle erwartungen die man an ein MMORPG (oder wie das heißt^^) stellt mehr als nur erfüllt genauso wie WoW denn beide haben das Grundsätzliche System realisieren können: Individuelle Erstellung seines eigenen Charakters sowie Super Gruppenspiel. Wobei AoC WoW hier ein wenig hinter sich lässt dank Mehr auswahl was aussehen angeht, Und wesentlich besseres Gruppenspiel da die Spieler nicht in eine für sie vergeschriebe Rolle gedrückt wird z.b. der Heiler ist nicht nur heiler und steht in der Ecke sondern ist aktiv mit in den kampf eingebunden.

Aoc ist was wesentlich komplexer ich amg fast zu behaupten für einen Neueinsteifer viel zu komplex man wird beinahe von zu vielen Optionen erschlagen (was ausrüstung angeht weil dort sehrviele Faktoren zu beachten sind)

Das questsystem ist wesentlich angenehmer und einfacher als das in WoW da man aktiv mit einbezogen ist durch die Möglichkeit der Antworten (obwohl am ende doch nur eine zur quest führt) man hat das gefühl wirklich mit der Person darüber sprechen zu können warum sie das von einem will. Man bekommt auf der Karte angezeigt wo man hinmuss bzw. wo was dropt was sehr angenehm ist da man so innerhalb von wenigen sekunden eine Questroute erstellen kann um optimal alles mitzunehmen.

Die Welt ist um ein X-Faches größer als die in WoW (deswegen auch die au)fteilung in Zonen was ich trotz dem fehlenden "eineeinzigewelt" Gefühl bevorzuge) Und auch wesentlich Schöner gestaltet und sehr nah an der Realität z.b. Stygien ist ein Wunderschönes gebiet was sehr an Ägypten errinert was sich dort auch in der Bauweise wiederspiegelt. Ich kann auf höchster Auflösung und maximalen Details spielen und es haut mich einfach vom Hocker... da man wirklich eine realistsche Gestaltung programmiert hat. einziges manko ist finde ich unterhalb des Wassers.... es ist die meiste Zeit einfach nur leer. sehr wenig Pflanzen, Fische habe ich noch garnicht gesehen und auch sonst nichts spektakuläres.

Das Kampfsystem ist abwechslungsreich und erfordert ein wenig die Konzentration des Spielers da man die möglichkeit hat in den Kampf einzugreifen durch linke hiebe, rechte hiebe, combo angriffe die manuell ausgeführt werden usw. In WoW finde ich sind die Kämpfe linear gestaltet ein bisschen zu linear sprich autohit + Spells... einen Autohit gibt es in AoC nicht was für meinenteil ein großes PLUS ausmacht.

PvP kann ich noch nichts drüber sagen da ich auf einem PvE Server spiele. 

Instanzen sind nur teilweise bis garnicht vergleichbar mit WoW. Da jede Gegner Gruppe sich anders verhält (so finde ich zumindest). Das Spiel in der Gruppe ist genial da man keine Spells hat die man (aus sicht des Heilers) von irgendwo hinten aktiviert sondern sich richtig positioniern muss um seine Leistung zu erfüllen.
Gegnergruppen sind knackiger da man nur über kurzzeitige CC verfügt die nur ein paar sekunden hält. 
Bosse sind Nicht übermächtig und zerlegen die Gruppe sofort sobald der Tank down ist denn selbst als Stoffie kann man ein wenig wegstecken. teilweise kann man instanzen alleine begehen oder aber sie von vornerein auf Episch stellen um sie schwieriger zu machen damit sie für eine Gruppe anspruchsvoller ist, Und manche passen sich an das Level des Spielers an so das es immer eine kleine Herausforderung bleibt.

Ausrüstung rückt an eine nicht ganz so wichtige stelle (zumindest bis lv 35) aber auch wenn man nackt rumläuft kann man gut questen ^^, Die ausrüstung ist auch sehr realitätsnah man läuft nicht als Quitschgelb/rot/grün/blaues Pixelding rum sondern es ist alles sehr dunkel und mittelalterlich gehalten bzw. in Stygien sehr Beduienenmäig und Ägyptisch.

Die Handhabung der Gruppe/Freunde ist recht gewöhungsbedürftig ich z.b. habe echt ein Problem damit zu erkennen was für eine Klasse vor mir steht...  War in einer Instanz mit meiner 3 Mann starken gruppe und haben uns feuchtfröhlich durch die Mobs geprügelt und als wir durch waren und festellten das wir allesamt heiler waren und jeder dachte einer von usn dreien wäre ein dank hab ich mich doch schon etwas gewundert da dies nirgends gezeigt wird (gibts dafür ne Option ? wäre echt toll wenn man mir da weiterhelfen könnte)

Die spieler sind im großen und ganzen was ich bisher gesehen habe allesamt freundlich und benehmen sich "nicht wie Kiddys" wie man das aus WoW kennt zwar gibts immermal wieder welche die aus der Reihe springen wie z.b. eine Gilde die ich gesehen "Burnung Dumpasses" aber naja darüber sehe ich jetzt mal hinweg weil das sicherlich bisher nur 5 % der spieler ausmacht.


Und alle Punkte die ich aufgezählt habe kann man sehr wohl mit WoW vergleichen. aber was man nicht machen sollte ist nur weil man ein Spiel gut findet das andere gleich runterzumachen denn beides sind tolle spiele und einige bevorzugen eben das andere Spiel was ja auch richtig ist denn Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

MfG

Kleiner_Hexer


----------



## Netskater (26. Mai 2008)

WoW darf man nicht mit AoC vergleichen weil AoC schon seine fanboys hat.
Hab mir nicht alles durchgelesen..aber community..ich mach jetzt keinen Chatauszug, buffed würde mich bannen oder den Post löschen.

Community..das Spiel war ab 18...was zieht Kiddies an? Richtig verbotenes...ich behaupte mal für ein Großteil der Kiddies ist es kein Problem sich das Spiel von ihren Eltern zu wünschen, es sich durch Verwandte oder Bekannte besorgen zu lassen, oder es bei Ihren Eltern-Freunde ect. selbst zu spielen.

AoC = Null bis wenig Kids = falsch


----------

